# Οι αμοιβές στο χώρο της μετάφρασης



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Πάντως, έχω μια απορία: για να μεταφράσεις δεκαέξι σελίδες τέτοιου κειμένου, αν είσαι σούπερ παραγωγικός και πολύ εξειδικευμένος, θέλεις δύο μέρες. Ήτοι, κερδίζεις 22,5 ευρώ την ημέρα. Μείον την παρακράτηση (που δεν την παίρνεις και πίσω ολόκληρη), κερδίζεις 18 ευρώ την ημέρα. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είσαι σούπερμαν και δεν αρρωσταίνεις ποτέ, δουλεύεις 21 ημέρες το μήνα, δηλαδή κερδίζεις 378 ευρώ το μήνα.

Για ποιο λόγο; Για ποιο λόγο; 
Και, Μπουκανιέρε, δε νομίζω ότι το να αρνείται κανείς να δουλεύει για 378 ευρώ το μήνα (με πλήρες ωράριο) σημαίνει ότι θεωρεί τον εαυτό του αφρόκρεμα της μετάφρασης. (Αν δε σε κατάλαβα καλά, με συγχωρείς εκ των προτέρων, κι εγώ έχω τις ανάποδές μου σήμερα... ).

Mod: Συνέχεια από εδώ.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Για ποιο λόγο; Για ποιο λόγο;



Για τον ίδιο λόγο που ένας νέος εργαζόμενος θα παίρνει τώρα 500 ευρώ το μήνα με τη βούλα του νόμου (ή και λιγότερα, γιατί απ' ό,τι άκουσα οι εργοδότες για παιδιά κάτω των 25 δεν θα είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δίνουν ούτε τον βασικό). Για τον ίδιο λόγο που ένας ασκούμενος δικηγόρος δουλεύει όλη μέρα για 300 ή 400 ευρώ. Για τον ίδιο λόγο που πολλοί άνθρωποι κάνουν 2 και 3 δουλειές και παίρνουν 300 ευρώ απ' την καθεμιά. Καλύπτουν λοιπόν ένα μέρος των εξόδων τους μ' αυτά τα λεφτά, palavra, και ελπίζουν ότι κάποια στιγμή θα καταφέρουν να πάρουν παραπάνω. Ανάμεσα στα 370 που λες και στο τίποτα, επιλέγουν τα 370 γιατί τα έχουν ανάγκη, είναι πολύ απλό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Όχι, δεν είναι πολύ απλό. Γιατί μπορείς να κάνεις άλλα πράγματα, και να βγάζεις περισσότερα, χωρίς να χαλάς την αγορά και να αναγκάζεις και τους υπόλοιπους να ρίχνουν τις τιμές τους.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Μα, αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πω. Δεν υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα να κάνουν, λες να υπήρχαν άλλες δουλειές και να επέλεγαν τα 300 ευρώ; Είναι λίγο σαν το γνωστό «ας φάνε παντεσπάνι» αυτή η ιστορία :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Πραγματικά, δε θα ήθελα να καταχραστώ το χώρο αυτού του νήματος για να αναφέρω τι έχω κάνει εγώ για να μη δεχτώ να δουλέψω με αυτές τις τιμές. Λίγο μας ενδιαφέρει, εξάλλου. Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν δουλειές που συνήθως κανείς δεν καταδέχεται να κάνει, διότι του φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα χαμηλού επιπέδου, οι οποίες όμως αποδίδουν περισσότερα χρήματα.


anef said:


> Είναι λίγο σαν το γνωστό «ας φάνε παντεσπάνι» αυτή η ιστορία :)


Αυτό θα επιλέξω να το αντιπαρέλθω, αν και δηλώνω ότι με θίγει προσωπικά.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Δεν εννοώ ότι αυτή είναι η προσωπική σου άποψη, palavra, μιλάω γι' αυτή τη στάση γενικά. Κατά τη γνώμη μου ισοδυναμεί με μια αφ' υψηλού θεώρηση, το είπε πιο πάνω και ο bucanneer. Ζητώ συγνώμη όμως αν σε έθιξα, δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεσή μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Ωραιότατα, δεν έγινε κάτι. Ο λόγος που θίγομαι όμως είναι γιατί δεν ανήκω σε κάποια ανώτερη μεταφραστική κάστα, που αμείβεται με 400€ το δεκαεξασέλιδο, και έχω έρθει πολλές φορές σε αντιπαράθεση με πελάτες γιατί δε δέχτηκα να δουλέψω με χαμηλές τιμές. Με το αντίστοιχο κόστος και τις αντίστοιχες επιπτώσεις, βεβαίως. Έτσι, μου κακοφαίνεται πολύ που άλλοι συνάδελφοι δέχονται να δουλέψουν με τόσο εξευτελιστικές τιμές, κυρίως γιατί εμμέσως αλλά σαφώς βλάπτομαι και εγώ.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά συνεχίζεις να μιλάς προσωπικά, ενώ εγώ μιλάω γενικά. Αυτό που λες το έχω κάνει κι εγώ αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν. Το θέμα, όμως, δεν είναι προσωπικό. Παρόλο που κι εγώ λοιπόν το έχω κάνει, καταλαβαίνω πως δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν όλοι γιατί υπάρχει πολλή ανεργία, γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη από μένα. Σκέψου λίγο κάποιον που είναι στα πρώτα του βήματα ή που η «κανονική» του δουλειά είναι τόσο κακοπληρωμένη που πρέπει να συμπληρώνει το εισόδημά του. Μ' άλλα λόγια, καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει φυσικά αυτή η κατάσταση, απλώς την ερμηνεύω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2010)

anef said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου ισοδυναμεί με μια αφ' υψηλού θεώρηση, το είπε πιο πάνω και ο buccaneer.


Το τεράστιο λάθος που έκανε πιο πάνω ο buccaneer είναι πως αποκόμισε την εντύπωση ότι εκείνο που είπαμε ήταν πως «εμάς (την αφρόκρεμα της μετάφρασης) δε μας αγγίζει τίποτα». Το να υπερασπίζεσαι τις εύλογες και δίκαιες και ήδη συμπιεσμένες στο απροχώρητο τιμές σου δεν σε τοποθετεί σε καμία αφρόκρεμα ούτε αποτελεί ένδειξη ελιτισμού — το μόνο που αποτελεί είναι ένδειξη σωστού και καλώς εννοούμενου επαγγελματισμού.

Ούτε είναι νομοτελειακό πως ο δυνητικός εργοδότης ή εντολέας σε θέτει αντιμέτωπο στο (τύπου XOR) δίλημμα «ή αποδέχεσαι τη γελοία αμοιβή ή δεν παίρνεις καθόλου δουλειά», διότι εγώ έχω δεχθεί κρούσεις μείωσης κατά το παρελθόν, έχω εξηγήσει το ότι οι τιμές που πρόσφερα ήταν ήδη οι τιμές προς τον πλέον ευνοούμενο (τιμολογιακά) πελάτη και τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνουν (εκ των ων ουκ άνευ να γνωρίζει κάποιος που παρέχει υπηρεσίες πώς να το προβάλλει τούτο), διαπίστωσα πως η κρούση ήταν της μορφής άλφα-πι (ΑΠ = «Άμα Πιάσει») και συνέχισα να παίρνω δουλειές κανονικά.

Αλλά, βέβαια, για να μάθει δυο βασικά πράγματα ο «αγωνιζόμενος να επιζήσει» μεταφραστής που δέχεται να δουλεύει οιονεί δωρεάν, θα πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να κάτσει να μάθει (με ανοιχτά αφτιά κι ακόμη πιο ανοιχτή κούτρα) από τους παλιότερους, κι όχι να βουτάει γκιούργια χωρίς σχοινί μπάντζι στον ταβλά με τα κουλούρια. Και να μάθει σωστά, ώστε να ενεργεί ακόμη σωστότερα.

Κι ας απαντήσω τώρα κι εγώ τι θεωρώ πως είναι _πραγματικά_ δείγμα ελιτισμού, σνομπισμού και αφ' υψηλού θεώρησης:

Το να μην πηγαίνεις να κάνεις μια όποια να 'ναι δουλειά που μπορεί να σου φέρει κάποιο εισόδημα, αλλά να πρέπει _οπωσδήποτε_ να κάνεις τη δουλειά τού μεταφραστή ή του υποτιτλιστή επειδή αυτή σε βολεύει και δεν ακούγεται μπασκλάς όπως άλλες που πληρώνουν καλύτερα, και ταυτόχρονα να μην φροντίζεις να μάθεις ούτε το πώς να στέκεσαι επαγγελματικά σωστά (σε σχέση με εργοδότες κι εντολείς) στον χώρο ούτε αλληλέγγυα προς τους άλλους συναδέλφους σου, αλλά το μόνο που να σε ενδιαφέρει να είναι να πάρεις εσύ τη δουλειά με όποια ζημιά και να έχει αυτό στους υπολοίπους, εκπορνεύοντας στην πορεία το επάγγελμα.
Το να είσαι έλληνας κομμουνιστής ή έλληνας αριστερός και να θέλεις να κρεμάσεις απ' τ' άντερά τους τους όπου γης απεργοσπάστες που παίζουν το εκβιαστικό παιχνίδι της εργοδοσίας κι υποκύπτουν και σκύβουν και καταστρέφουν το εργατικό κίνημα, αλλά ειδικά για τη μετάφραση και τον υποτιτλισμό να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως υπάρχουν περιθώρια για αγώνες, να εξισώνεις με γαλαζοαίματους όσους αγωνίζονται να κρατήσουν κάποιο επίπεδο στον χώρο, να δικαιολογείς τους απεργοσπαστικούς μηχανισμούς όσων σκοτώνουν τις τιμές φορτώνοντάς τα αποκλειστικά σε εκείνους που τους εκμεταλλεύονται κι όχι στους ίδιους τούς «τα καταπίνω όλα αλλά συμπαθάτε με καθότι αμάρτησα για το παιδί μου» ριψάμοιβους μεταφραστές — πράγμα το οποίο η καρδιά σου κι ο νους σου κι οι πεποιθήσεις σου και το παρελθόν σου δεν θα σου επέτρεπαν ή δικαιολογούσαν _σε καμία περίπτωση_ να πράξεις σε οποιονδήποτε άλλον εργατικό αγώνα.
Άνθρωποι έχουν δείρει μεροκαματιάρηδες που πήγαιναν να σπάσουν απεργίες, διότι το κοινό καλό είναι υπεράνω του ατομικού. Άνθρωποι έχουν ξεροψηθεί στην πείνα ώστε να δικαιωθούν οι εργατικοί αγώνες, παρόλο που θα μπορούσαν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία και να φάνε ψωμί, έστω και κλέβοντάς το απ' το στόμα τού διπλανού τους. Αλλά μόνο στη μετάφραση και τον υποτιτλισμό βλέπω (από έλληνες κομμουνιστές κι έλληνες αριστερούς, αν έχει κάποια σημασία) να γιουχάρονται, να προπηλακίζονται νοερά και να στιγματίζονται ηθικά εκείνοι που αγωνίζονται για το καλό των εργατών τού χώρου, να δικαιολογούνται οι απεργοσπάστες, και να κατηγορούνται οι αγωνιστές που δεν αγκαλιάζουν τρυφερά και με κατανόηση τους απεργοσπάστες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Ζάζουλα, με κάποιον περίεργο και μαγικό τρόπο κατόρθωσες να πεις όλα όσα έχω στο μυαλό μου σχετικά και προφανώς εκφράζω με λάθος τρόπο.

Γεια στο στόμα σου.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 11, 2010)

Κι εγώ δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2010)

+ 1 εκατομμύριο στον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Zazula, είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει τη δική μου άποψη, γιατί υποθέτω εγώ είμαι η αριστερή ή η κομουνίστρια, όπως λες :) 

Πολύ συνοπτικά: Δεν τα βάζω με τους ανθρώπους που θέλουν να κρατήσουν τις τιμές σε αξιοπρεπές επίπεδο, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, πιστεύω πως πρέπει να αγωνιστούμε ώστε αυτό το επίπεδο να είναι υποχρεωτικό, να υπάρχει δηλ. υποχρεωτική μίνιμουμ αμοιβή, όχι μόνο για τους μεταφραστές αλλά για όλους. Η διαφορά είναι ότι δεν τα βάζω και με όσους ρίχνουν τις τιμές, γιατί, θεωρώ εγώ, δεν το κάνουν για να μας τη σπάσουν ή για να «χαλάσουν την αγορά», αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές γιατί χρειάζονται απλώς μια δουλειά. Γιατί δεν κάνουν κάτι άλλο; Όταν θα πάνε να κάνουν το κάτι άλλο -πάλι με χαμηλές τιμές, υποθέτω, γιατί προσωπικά δεν ξέρω να υπάρχουν άφθονες δουλειές εκεί έξω με πολύ καλύτερες αμοιβές- πάλι κάποιοι μπορεί να τους πουν ότι ρίχνουν τις τιμές. Το πρόβλημα, σύμφωνα με τη δική μου θεώρηση, δεν είναι ότι κάποιοι είναι αναίσθητοι και δεν καταλαβαίνουν, είναι ότι η εργασία είναι ζούγκλα και ο καθένας εκεί έξω είναι για τον εαυτό του. Αυτό όμως δεν υποστηρίζω _εγώ _πως πρέπει να είναι έτσι, το υποστηρίζει π.χ. η κυβέρνηση που καταργεί τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις ή που χαμηλώνει τον βασικό μισθό. Καθόλου, λοιπόν, δεν κατηγορώ τους ανθρώπους που θέλουν υψηλές αμοιβές για τους μεταφραστές. Λέω πολύ απλά ότι δεν πρόκειται να το καταφέρουν ρίχνοντας το φταίξιμο ατομικά σε όσους ρίχνουν τις τιμές. Είναι αναπόφευκτο κάποιοι να ρίχνουν πάντα τις τιμές, έτσι είναι η ελεύθερη αγορά. Αν αυτό το θεωρείς αφ' υψηλού θεώρηση, Ok, έχουμε απλώς διαφορετική αντίληψη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Anef, έτσι όπως τα λες, απαλλάσσεις τον κάθε ένα που ρίχνει τις τιμές από την *προσωπική του ευθύνη*. Αυτό κάνει τη ζημιά, κυρίως, και όχι η όποια κυβέρνηση και οι όποιες συλλογικές συμβάσεις. Ο αγώνας γίνεται καθημερινά και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, με προσωπικές επιπτώσεις, όχι μόνο στους δρόμους. Κοινώς, εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα: πες, «όχι, δεν μεταφράζω με 50€ το δεκαεξασέλιδο» και πήγαινε να κάνεις κάτι άλλο, να σιδερώσεις, να κρατάς παιδάκια, να σερβίρεις καφέδες, να κάνεις μαθήματα αγγλικών, να να να να. Όμως, μη βάζεις τα χέρια σου να βγάζεις τα μάτια σου και μετά να κατηγορείς την κακούργα κενωνία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2010)

Anef, μίλησα γενικά για έλληνες κομμουνιστές / αριστερούς (από τη δική μου προσωπική αντίληψη κι εμπειρία), κι όχι για εσένα ειδικά. Η απάντησή μου ήταν προς την τοποθέτηση του buccaneer, πατώντας στο δικό σου τσιτάτο επειδή τη συνόψιζε καλώς.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Κανένα πρόβλημα, η ουσία είναι η ίδια.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Anef, έτσι όπως τα λες, απαλλάσσεις τον κάθε ένα που ρίχνει τις τιμές από την *προσωπική του ευθύνη*. Αυτό κάνει τη ζημιά, κυρίως, και όχι η όποια κυβέρνηση και οι όποιες συλλογικές συμβάσεις. Ο αγώνας γίνεται καθημερινά και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, με προσωπικές επιπτώσεις, όχι μόνο στους δρόμους. Κοινώς, εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα: πες, «όχι, δεν μεταφράζω με 50€ το δεκαεξασέλιδο» και πήγαινε να κάνεις κάτι άλλο, να σιδερώσεις, να κρατάς παιδάκια, να σερβίρεις καφέδες, να κάνεις μαθήματα αγγλικών, να να να να. Όμως, μη βάζεις τα χέρια σου να βγάζεις τα μάτια σου και μετά να κατηγορείς την κακούργα κενωνία.



Αυτά τα έχουμε συζητήσει ξανά για την προσωπική ευθύνη κλπ. Δεν απαλλάσσεται ο άλλος από την προσωπική του ευθύνη, σίγουρα. Όμως υπάρχει μια διαβάθμιση. Προσωπική ευθύνη έχω π.χ. εγώ που έχω φραγκάτο άντρα και δουλεύω 15 χρόνια σ'αυτή τη δουλειά, άρα έχω και πολλούς πελάτες για να διαλέγω (φανταστικό είναι το παράδειγμα, δεν έχω φραγκάτο άντρα), και προσωπική ευθύνη έχει κι αυτός που μόλις τέλειωσε τις σπουδές του, δεν έχει οικονομική στήριξη από τους γονείς του και βρίσκει μια δουλειά (η οποία σημειωτέον θα μετρήσει ως εργασιακή εμπειρία για αργότερα) για την οποία ο εκδοτικός οίκος του δίνει το χ χαμηλό ποσό. Φυσικά και εγώ και αυτός μπορούμε να αρνηθούμε τη δουλειά. Η άρνησή μας αυτή, όμως, δεν έχει την ίδια ποιότητα. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά: πού είναι η «προσωπική» ευθύνη του εκδότη/του γραφείου κλπ.; Εκεί το θέμα δεν το βλέπουμε προσωπικά, εκεί η απάντηση είναι ότι είναι επιχειρηματίας και κάνει τη δουλειά του. Το μπαλάκι, λοιπόν, το πετάμε στον πιο αδύναμο;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2010)

anef said:


> Κανένα πρόβλημα, η ουσία είναι η ίδια.


Ε, επί της ουσίας απάντησε ήδη η Παλάβρα: Δηλαδή μπορεί όποιος θέλει να μπει στον χώρο μου και να με ανταγωνιστεί αθέμιτα και αναθέμ-ιτα κι εγώ πρέπει να δείξω κι από πάνω κατανόηση στις ανάγκες του (Άσε που αυτός που φιλοδοξεί να μου κλέψει το ψωμί κατά κανόνα δεν μπαίνει καν στη διαδικασία να γίνει σωστός επαγγελματίας!); Πού αλλού γίνεται αυτό; Ποιος από όλους αυτούς γνωρίζει _τις δικές μου_ ανάγκες και δείχνει κατανόηση γι' αυτές; Πού αλλού οι ανάγκες είναι αποδεκτή δικαιολογία για να κλείνεις το σπίτι τού συναδέλφου σου;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Anef, όταν μιλάω για προσωπική ευθύνη, έχω στο μυαλό μου τη δεύτερη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις. Και όχι, δεν θεωρώ ότι οι άνθρωποι της δεύτερης κατηγορίας απαλλάσσονται από την ευθύνη τους.

Και από την άλλη πλευρά: θεωρώ άκρως αποπροσανατολιστικό το επιχείρημα του κακού εργοδότη. Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εκατοντάδες φορές, και συμφωνούμε ότι η κατάσταση είναι κακή. Αλλά δεν αλλάζει με το να κάνουμε πορείες και να λέμε ότι μας ρίχνουν. Αλλάζει με το να γίνουμε καλοί επαγγελματίες. Και καλός επαγγελματίας είναι αυτός που σκέφτεται και τους άλλους. Γιατί όταν κάποιος δεν σκέφτεται ότι οι πράξεις του έχουν επιπτώσεις και στους άλλους, σημαίνει ότι τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο ο εαυτός του.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 11, 2010)

+1 δις στον Ζαζ. Το φαινόμενο αυτό απαντάται σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις της ζωής των ατόμων αυτών και όχι μόνο στη μετάφραση. Ο αρνητισμός έχει γίνει επιστήμη. Ας μην τους πάρει όμως όλους η μπάλα, παρόλα αυτά. 

Και Παλάβρα, δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου μαζί σου αλλά επειδή ανέφερες τα μαθήματα αγγλικών, που έτυχε να έχω κάνει στη ζωή μου, έχοντας δύο πτυχία τότε, να συμπληρώσω ότι και εκεί η κατάσταση είναι η ίδια και χειρότερη μάλλον. Λες εγώ θέλω 30 ευρώ την ώρα (παράδειγμα είναι), αλλά ο νέος με το Proficiency χωρίς εμπειρία χωρίς συνείδηση ή επαγγελματισμό προσφέρει 15 ευρώ την ώρα. Η πλειονότητα των γονέων διαλέγουν τον δεύτερο σε πληροφορώ, γιατί ανέκαθεν το 15 ήταν πιο λίγο από το 30. Τόσο απλά. 
Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει συνείδηση τόσο στον εργοδότη όσο και σε αυτόν που παρέχει την υπηρεσία. Ό,τι φάμε και ό,τι πιούμε... όπως όλα σε αυτή τη χώρα. 
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρόκειται περί φαύλου κύκλου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Αζιμούθιε, χωρίς να διαφωνώ με τα παραπάνω, μπορεί ο νέος με το Προφίσιενσι να παίρνει 15€ την ώρα, όμως ο μεταφραστής που δέχεται 50€ το δεκαεξασέλιδο παίρνει, όπως φαίνεται από το παραπάνω παράδειγμα, 2,25€. Η διαφορά, πιστεύω, είναι πολύ μεγάλη.


----------



## psifio (Jun 11, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να τα μετράμε με την ώρα. Για παράδειγμα, ειδικευόμενος σε νυχτερινή εφημερία μέσα στην εβδομάδα σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο παίρνει 4,4 ευρώ την ώρα. Της ξεφτίλας μεροκάματο, δηλαδή, αν λάβει κανείς υπόψη το ξενύχτι, την ευθύνη και το φόρτο εργασίας. Παρόλα αυτά, ο ειδικευόμενος βγάζει αρκετά χρήματα το μήνα για να ζήσει, ενώ ο μεταφραστής με τα 50/16σέλιδο δεν τα βγάζει πέρα.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Και από την άλλη πλευρά: θεωρώ άκρως αποπροσανατολιστικό το επιχείρημα του κακού εργοδότη. Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εκατοντάδες φορές, και συμφωνούμε ότι η κατάσταση είναι κακή. Αλλά δεν αλλάζει με το να κάνουμε πορείες και να λέμε ότι μας ρίχνουν. Αλλάζει με το να γίνουμε καλοί επαγγελματίες. Και καλός επαγγελματίας είναι αυτός που σκέφτεται και τους άλλους. Γιατί όταν κάποιος δεν σκέφτεται ότι οι πράξεις του έχουν επιπτώσεις και στους άλλους, σημαίνει ότι τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο ο εαυτός του.



Μα ναι, είναι άκρως αποπροσανατολιστικό το επιχείρημα του «κακού» εργοδότη, αλλά για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους και το επιχείρημα του «κακού» επαγγελματία. Όπως λέει και ο azimuthios, αυτό το φαινόμενο δεν παρατηρείται μόνο στη μετάφραση, συμβαίνει και στα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα, συμβαίνει σε όλα σχεδόν τα επαγγέλματα ως προς τις τιμές και σε πάρα πολλά ως προς τα επαγγελματικά προσόντα. Ενώ, λοιπόν, θεωρούμε σωστή την απορρύθμιση των εργασιακών σχέσεων, τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της απορρύθμισης (τα οποία φυσικά δεν τα βλέπουμε μόνο στην Ελλάδα) τα θεωρούμε ενέργειες «κακών» και «ασυνείδητων» ατόμων. Οπότε η λύση ποια είναι; Να περιμένουμε μέχρι όλοι οι κακοί να συνειδητοποιήσουν το λάθος τους και να γίνουν καλοί; Γιατί δεν απαιτούμε τη ρύθμιση τόσο των προσόντων (αυτό είναι σχετικά πιο εύκολο) όσο και των ελάχιστων αποδοχών; Γιατί να μην είναι _παράνομο _να πληρώνει κανείς εργαζόμενο με αμοιβές με τις οποίες δεν μπορεί να ζήσει;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

anef said:


> Να περιμένουμε μέχρι όλοι οι κακοί να συνειδητοποιήσουν το λάθος τους και να γίνουν καλοί; Γιατί δεν απαιτούμε τη ρύθμιση τόσο των προσόντων (αυτό είναι σχετικά πιο εύκολο) όσο και των ελάχιστων αποδοχών; Γιατί να μην είναι _παράνομο _να πληρώνει κανείς εργαζόμενο με αμοιβές με τις οποίες δεν μπορεί να ζήσει;


Η λύση είναι να μην αποδεχόμαστε χαμηλές αμοιβές και, παράλληλα, να απαιτούμε τη ρύθμιση. Γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε μόνο το δεύτερο; 

Και η ρύθμιση των προσόντων καθόλου μα καθόλου εύκολο δεν είναι, αλλά αυτό είναι συζήτηση για άλλο νήμα.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η λύση είναι να μην αποδεχόμαστε χαμηλές αμοιβές και, παράλληλα, να απαιτούμε τη ρύθμιση. Γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε μόνο το δεύτερο;
> 
> Και η ρύθμιση των προσόντων καθόλου μα καθόλου εύκολο δεν είναι, αλλά αυτό είναι συζήτηση για άλλο νήμα.



Άρα, τελικά, δεν διαφωνούμε πουθενά αφού κι εγώ, φυσικά, δεν είπα ότι _πρέπει _ ή ότι _είναι καλό_ να αποδεχόμαστε χαμηλές αμοιβές, είπα μόνο ότι πάντα θα βρεθούν κάποιοι που είτε από ανάγκη είτε για άλλους λόγους θα τις αποδεχτούν. Το να αρνούμαστε όμως ότι πίσω από τις «επιλογές» αυτών των ατόμων υπάρχει πολλές φορές η ανάγκη (σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ακόμα και η βασική ανάγκη της επιβίωσης), ισοδυναμεί νομίζω τελικά με άρνηση της πραγματικότητας που βλέπουμε γύρω μας.

Η ρύθμιση των προσόντων μπορεί ίσως να θεωρηθεί πιο εύκολη με την έννοια ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό συμβαίνει σε άλλες χώρες ή και στην Ελλάδα σε άλλα επαγγέλματα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Anef, η διαφωνία μας έγκειται στο ότι εσύ δικαιολογείς τον όποιον ρίχνει τις τιμές, ενώ εγώ όχι. Διότι δεν δέχομαι με κανένα τρόπο ότι η επιβίωση του άλλου προέχει της δικής μου. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν έχω σπόνσορα την κοκακόλα, από τη μετάφραση ζω.


----------



## Bella (Jun 11, 2010)

Δεν νομίζω ότι δικαιολόγησε, ερμήνευσε. Έχει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά. Εκτός κι αν τη βλέπω μόνο εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Να εξηγήσω τότε γιατί θεωρώ ότι η άποψη της anef δικαιολογεί, και δεν ερμηνεύει:


anef said:


> Η διαφορά είναι ότι *δεν τα βάζω και με όσους ρίχνουν τις τιμές*, γιατί, θεωρώ εγώ, δεν το κάνουν για να μας τη σπάσουν ή για να «χαλάσουν την αγορά», αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές γιατί χρειάζονται απλώς μια δουλειά.


Εγώ καταλαβαίνω γιατί κανείς δέχεται να δουλέψει με πενήντα ευρώ το δεκαεξασέλιδο, αλλά με εξοργίζει, ακριβώς για το λόγο που αναφέρω παραπάνω.


----------



## Bella (Jun 11, 2010)

Στον απόφοιτο μιας σχολής μετάφρασης, που δεν έχει μεταφράσει _τίποτα _στη ζωή του, ποια τιμή πιστεύεις ότι θα προσφέρει ο χ εκδότης-εργοδότης; Την ίδια που παίρνει κι ένας μεταφραστής με δέκα, είκοσι χρόνια επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

Επειδή έχω υπάρξει απόφοιτος σχολής μετάφρασης, ποτέ δε θεώρησα ότι η δουλειά μου αξίζει να πληρώνεται με 2€ την ώρα. Δε μιλάω θεωρητικά, λοιπόν.
Κατά τα λοιπά, σε παραπέμπω εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=62341#post62341


----------



## Bella (Jun 11, 2010)

Και για να συμπληρώσω. Το ότι το φτηνό δεν είναι απαραίτητα και καλό (ίσως και καθόλου) το ξέρουν όλοι. Ακόμα και οι εκδότες. Αυτοί δηλαδή δε φέρουν καμία ευθύνη για το τι μεταφράσεις κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά για και για το ποια εικόνα θέλουν να διαμορφώσει το αναγνωστικό κοινό για τον εκδοτικό τους; 

Ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή, έχω διαβάσει εδώ και καιρό το συγκεκριμένο νήμα (και ποστ) .


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω γιατί κανείς δέχεται να δουλέψει με πενήντα ευρώ το δεκαεξασέλιδο, αλλά με εξοργίζει, ακριβώς για το λόγο που αναφέρω παραπάνω.



Άρα, για να κάνω έναν παραλληλισμό με μια υπόθεση εστιατορίου από τη Θεσσαλονίκη που πρόσφατα συζητήσαμε, εσύ εξοργίζεσαι πρώτα με τους εργαζόμενους που δέχονται να δουλέψουν ανασφάλιστοι και με χαμηλές αποδοχές από ανάγκη (δημιουργώντας έτσι φυσικά συνθήκες αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού για τους υπόλοιπους) και μετά με τον εργοδότη που επιβάλλει αυτές τις συνθήκες πατώντας πάνω στην _ανάγκη _του άλλου για να έχει μεγαλύτερα _κέρδη_; 

Πριν φτάσω να εξοργιστώ με τον εργαζόμενο, θα εξοργιστώ με όσους επιβάλλουν αυτές τις συνθήκες στην αγορά εργασίας, με τους κυβερνώντες που καταργούν όποια εργασιακά δικαιώματα απέμειναν, με τους εργοδότες που γίνονται όλο και πιο άπληστοι κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 11, 2010)

Παλάβρα, ήταν ένα μεμονωμένο παράδειγμα για συγκεκριμένο κλάδο παροχής υπηρεσιών. Τίποτε άλλο. Δεν το σύγκρινα με τη μετάφραση. 

Επίσης, for the sake of argument που λένε και στο χωριό μου, να πω ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου ΑΛΛΑ ας βάλουμε και μερικές παραμέτρους στο κρασί... στη συζήτησή μας, ήθελα να πω. 
1) Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος μεταφραστής από τη σχολή χωρίς καμία επαγγελματική εμπειρία που θέλει να αρχίσει να χτίζει όνομα
2) Μεταφραστής που ξεκινάει τώρα την καριέρα του και θέλει το ίδιο με το 1). 

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέτω ως παράμετρο την ανικανότητα ή την ημιμάθεια ή την άγνοιά των παραπάνω. Θεωρώ πως είναι και οι δύο ικανοί και απλώς θέλουν την ευκαιρία τους. Και επίσης, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, όλοι ή οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα κάπως ξεκίνησαν την καριέρα τους ως μεταφραστές. Μακάρι να ήμασταν όλοι τόσο τυχεροί ώστε να αμειφθήκαμε με 200 ευρώ το δεκαεξασέλιδο εξαρχής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ακυρώνω την υπόθεσή μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2010)

@Anef: Επομένως, διαφωνούμε. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω περισσότερα επιχειρήματα.


----------



## Bella (Jun 11, 2010)

@anef. Και μετά θα σε πουν "κο(υ)μμουνίστρια και αριστερή".Είσαι σίγουρη γι αυτό που πας να κάνεις;


----------



## crystal (Jun 11, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις, κι ότι δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε τους πάντες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.

Δεν ψέγω τον νέο που θέλει απεγνωσμένα να μπει στην αγορά και να αποκτήσει εμπειρία, επειδή είναι ο πρώτος που θα ήθελε να υπάρχει κατώτατο όριο τιμών, ώστε να μην τον εκμεταλλεύεται κανείς μέχρι να παλιώσει, να ξεψαρώσει και να μάθει να απαιτεί περισσότερα.
Ή δεν ψέγω αυτόν που, επειδή έχει ανάγκη τα χρήματα, θα δεχτεί χαμηλότερη αμοιβή για ένα εξάμηνο μέχρι να ξεπεράσει τις όποιες δυσκολίες του.

Ψέγω εκείνους που _συστηματικά _δουλεύουν για λίγα και που δεν κάνουν _καμιά _προσπάθεια να διεκδικήσουν κάτι καλύτερο. Που δουλεύουν π.χ. για ενάμισι και δύο λεπτά για τα ελληνικά γραφεία και δεν ψάχνουν για άλλους συνεργάτες.

Πέρσι δούλευα ως επιμελήτρια σ' ένα γραφείο που δίνει πολύ χαμηλές αμοιβές. Στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία, οι μεταφράσεις που διόρθωνα δεν ήταν καθόλου καλές. Τα λάθη δεν ήταν τα λάθη της βιασύνης, πολύ συχνά δεν ήταν καν τα λάθη της αντιμετώπισης "με τόσα που μου δίνεις, τέτοια ποιότητα θα πάρεις". Ήταν τα λάθη που φώναζαν ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν ξέρει καλά Ελληνικά (και δεν με ενδιαφέρει πόσο σνομπίστικο ακούγεται αυτό - όταν μεταφράζεις, καλό θα είναι να μπορείς να παραδώσεις ένα στρωτό κείμενο) ή ότι δεν έχει καμία γνώση του εκάστοτε αντικειμένου. Κι αυτοί οι μεταφραστές ήταν που δεν λάμβαναν _ποτέ _υπόψην το feedback που έστελναν οι επιμελητές.

Αυτό που συνειδητοποίησα, λοιπόν, ήταν ότι αυτοί που παίρνουν τις κακές αμοιβές είναι κυρίως αυτοί που δεν ενδιαφέρονται να γίνουν καλύτεροι. Που παραδίδουν εν γνώσει τους μια κακή δουλειά και θα αρκούνται για πάντα στο ενάμισι λεπτό, επειδή για πάντα θα παραδίδουν δουλειά του ενάμισι λεπτού. Αυτούς έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να μην τους θεωρώ επαγγελματίες και να τους ρίχνω περισσότερη ευθύνη απ' ό,τι στον εργοδότη, που πάντα, ό,τι και να γίνει, θα ζητά να συμπιέσει το κόστος.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 11, 2010)

crystal said:


> Ψέγω εκείνους που _συστηματικά _δουλεύουν για λίγα και που δεν κάνουν _καμιά _προσπάθεια να διεκδικήσουν κάτι καλύτερο.



Α, γειά σου!


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2010)

Το νήμα ξεκίνησε νυσταλέα (περίπου σαν το Μουντιάλ), αλλά έφτανε μια προκλητική ερώτηση («Γιατί σνομπάρετε το ερώτημα;») για να πάρει φωτιά. 

Ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ο μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί να νιώθει σιγουριά. Στον εκδοτικό χώρο, όπου η ζήτηση θα μπορούσε να είναι ελαστική μέχρι σχεδόν μηδενική, υπάρχει τεράστια ανασφάλεια. Στο χώρο των γραφείων του εξωτερικού οι τιμές μένουν σταθερές εδώ και 10 χρόνια ή πέφτουν. Για τον υποτιτλισμό τα είπαμε.

Προστέθηκαν πάρα πολλές δουλειές στο χώρο τα τελευταία χρόνια, αλλά προφανώς αυξήθηκε ακόμα περισσότερο η προσφορά μεταφραστικών χεριών. Ταυτόχρονα, είναι τόσο πολύμορφος που είναι πανδύσκολο να τον περιγράψεις ή να σκεφτείς πώς θα μπορούσε να μπει τάξη. Τα ξέρετε αλλά θα τα ξαναπώ:

1) Πώς μπορεί να συγκριθεί ο μεταφραστής με άλλα ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα όταν ο πελάτης του γιατρού, του δικηγόρου ή του υδραυλικού απαιτεί το τέλειο ενώ ο πελάτης του μεταφραστή βολεύεται συχνά και συνειδητά με κάτι λιγότερο από τέλειο μέχρι ένα «να καταλάβω απλώς θέλω». *Το ποιοτικό φάσμα που μπορεί να είναι αποδεκτό στη μεταφραστική αγορά είναι ευρύτατο*, δεν συγκρίνεται με κανενός άλλου επαγγέλματος. 

2) Ταυτόχρονα η μετάφραση είναι κάτι που πολλοί είναι διατεθειμένοι να κάνουν για χόμπι, και μάλιστα χωρίς καμιά φιλοδοξία να το γυρίσουν κάποτε σε κανονικό βιοπορισμό. Τους αρέσει αυτό το παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στις δύο γλώσσες που κάνουν καθισμένοι στο σπίτι τους με τις πιτζάμες τους. Αρχίζει ένα άλλο φάσμα εδώ: από το «θα μεταφράσω αυτό το βιβλίο που διάβασα και μου άρεσε, στο σπίτι μου, χωρίς προθεσμίες, χωρίς σπουδές, χωρίς λεξικά, χωρίς αφεντικά, χωρίς το χέρι του κράτους στην τσέπη μου», μέχρι το «έφαγα χρονάκια στο Ιόνιο, επένδυσα χρόνο και χρήμα σε σχολές και λεξικά και κομπιούτερ και γραφείο και έναρξη και κάθε μήνα ΤΕΒΕ, και τώρα μεταφράζω ό,τι μου ζητάνε μη χάσω τον πελάτη, καμιά φορά τριάντα ώρες την ημέρα, άλλοτε βαρώντας μύγες επί μία εβδομάδα». Πείτε μου: *ξέρετε άλλο επάγγελμα που να καλύπτει ίδιο φάσμα ως προς το εύρος της επένδυσης και της προσδοκίας;* Μπορώ να φανταστώ τεράστιες διαφορές ανάμεσα στις αμοιβές που παίρνουν οι μεγαλογιατροί και οι μεγαλοδικηγόροι από τη μια, το γιατρουδάκι ή ο μικροδικηγόρος από την άλλη, αλλά κανένας άλλος δεν κάνει τον επαγγελματία με τα κολλυβογράμματα του λυκείου, από τη θαλπωρή του σπιτιού του.

Οι καινούργιες φουρνιές μεταφραστών είναι διατεθειμένοι να δουλέψουν σε μια συμφωνία κατεργαραίων με τους πελάτες, που δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι θύματα απάτης — προφανώς, αντιλαμβάνονται τη σχέση τιμής–ποιότητας και αδιαφορούν. Είναι φυσιολογικό, έτσι λειτουργεί η αγορά, πώς αλλιώς θα πλασαριστεί ο νέος στο επάγγελμα; Όμως αυτό γίνεται νοσηρό όταν παγιώνεται: όταν οι νέοι παλιώνουν αλλά δεν διεκδικούν καλύτερες αμοιβές, όταν οι πελάτες μαθαίνουν να βολεύονται με το φτηνό. Ιδιαίτερα όταν όλη αυτή η προσφορά φτηνού κρατάει χαμηλά τις τιμές όλης της αγοράς.

Σε έναν χώρο όπου μπορείς να συναντήσεις κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι, όπου ακόμα και ο πιο καλοπληρωμένος επαγγελματίας δεν βλέπει ούτε με κιάλι τις αμοιβές άλλων καλοπληρωμένων επαγγελματιών (εκτός αν γίνει επιχειρηματίας και ξεζουμίζει άλλους μεταφραστές), όπου είναι ελάχιστοι αυτοί που έχουν σιγουριά με σταθερό και ικανοποιητικό εισόδημα, είναι αναμενόμενο να υπάρχει αγανάκτηση για συναδέλφους που, όπως εύστοχα ανέφερε η crystal, δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να δουν φιλόδοξα το ρόλο τους, αλλά αντίθετα προτιμούν να εγκλωβιστούν σε μια μη διεκδικητική, ανεύθυνη, αυτοαπαξιωτική ρουτίνα, όπου η κακή αμοιβή γίνεται τελικά «άλλοθι», δικαιολογία για προχειροδουλειά: επειδή δεν θέλω ή δεν μπορώ να γίνω καλύτερος, δεν διεκδικώ καλύτερη αμοιβή και μπορώ να επικαλούμαι τις χαμηλές αμοιβές για να μην κοπιάζω να γίνω καλύτερος.

Υπάρχουν ανωμαλίες στο χώρο και κομμάτια του χώρου πιο ανώμαλα από τα άλλα. Είναι άγρια αγορά όπου δεν μπορεί κανείς να ελπίζει ότι θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει αυτό που είπε η anef: «Γιατί να μην είναι παράνομο να πληρώνει κανείς εργαζόμενο με αμοιβές με τις οποίες δεν μπορεί να ζήσει;» Όμως γιατί να υπάρχουν νόμοι που να λένε πόσο ΤΕΒΕ πρέπει να πληρώνουμε, αλλά αδιαφορία για το πού θα τα βρούμε να πληρώσουμε;

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η σημερινή μεταφραστική αγορά είναι ένα πρόσφατο φαινόμενο. Οι δουλειές αυξήθηκαν πολύ την τελευταία εικοσαετία, το διαδίκτυο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ευρύτερα την τελευταία δεκαετία. Μέσα σ’ αυτά τα χρόνια είχαμε και τη μεγάλη παραγωγή μεταφραστών αλλά και «μεταφραστών».

Η κρίση θα μειώσει τη δραστηριότητα σε όλους τους κλάδους της μετάφρασης. Οι δουλειές θα είναι λιγότερες και κάποιοι επιχειρηματίες θα επιδιώξουν να κάνουν περικοπές των αμοιβών. Κοιτάξτε τον πληθωρισμό, κοιτάξτε τις υποχρεώσεις σας. Ανήκουν οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές στις ομάδες του πληθυσμού που αντέχουν μείωση των αποδοχών τους; Πιστεύω ότι όχι. Ατομικά ο κάθε μεταφραστής και συλλογικά όπου υφίστανται φορείς ας εξηγήσουν ότι δεν πάει παρακάτω. Δεν πάει παρακάτω. 

Η κρίση μπορεί να έχει διαλυτική επίδραση. Μπορεί και το αντίθετο. Οι μεταφραστές θα πρέπει πρώτα απ’ όλα να βρουν κοινή γλώσσα, να συνεννοηθούν, αντί να αναζητούν τι τους χωρίζει.


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ήρθε ένας άνθρωπος και άνοιξε νήμα για να δηλώσει ότι του πρότειναν «μικρή μείωση στην τιμή του 16σέλιδου». Γνωρίζει ή υποψιάζεται, προφανώς, ότι τέτοιες προτάσεις γίνονται και σε άλλους και, ασφαλώς (καταλαβαίνω εγώ), ζητούσε ενθάρρυνση για να αντισταθεί σε πιέσεις αυτού του είδους. Το ερώτημά του αγνοήθηκε (ίσως για τυχαίους λόγους) και επανήλθε, δηλώνοντας σαφώς (κατά τη γνώμη μου) ότι ήθελε αυτή την ενθάρρυνση. 
Αναρωτήθηκα (και αναρωτιέμαι ακόμα) αν βρήκε ενθάρρυνση σε όσα ακολούθησαν.

Τώρα η τοποθέτηση του Ζάζουλα στο #9, δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια έννοια είναι «απάντηση στον buccaneer» (όπως δηλώνεται σαφώς στο #15), αφού δεν μπορώ να δω την παραμικρή σχέση με τα (ελάχιστα) πράγματα που έγραψα στα #19 και #22 [του άλλου νήματος] (και μάλιστα σε διόλου επιθετικό ύφος, νομίζω). Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όσους επιδοκίμασαν ενθουσιωδώς την εν λόγω τοποθέτηση αν την θεωρούν «απάντηση στον buccaneer».

Τέλος πάντων, για όσους βρίσκουν το ύφος μου υπερβολικά σκοτεινό, δηλώνω με απλά λόγια ότι ούτε εγώ δέχομαι να δουλέψω με εξευτελιστική αμοιβή, ούτε είπα ποτέ σε κάποιον άλλον να το κάνει. Πιστεύω μάλιστα ότι μόνο με κάποιου είδους συλλογικές κινήσεις μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί (αν μπορεί) αυτή η κατάσταση.

Ανεξάρτητα όμως από τι πιστεύω ή δεν πιστεύω εγώ, ξαναδιαβάζοντας την τοποθέτηση του Ζάζουλα, μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία: Πού ή ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι έλληνες κομμουνιστές ή οι έλληνες αριστεροί που έχουν χόμπι να δέρνουν τους μεροκαματιάρηδες-απεργοσπάστες (υποθέτω ότι αυτό με τα άντερα ήταν κομψή ρητορική υπερβολή) αλλά αντιστρέφουν τις θέσεις τους, λόγω κάποιου ειδικού μίσους, μπροστά στους μεταφραστές και τους υποτιτλιστές; Δεν γνωρίζω τέτοια άτομα, ούτε μπορώ να τα φανταστώ – και κυρίως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τα κίνητρά τους.


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2010)

Ευτυχώς που μερικοί κρατάνε την ψυχραιμία τους.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2010)

@ buccaneer: Μα την αλήθεια, διαβάζω, ξαναδιαβάζω το thread και το ίδιο προσπαθώ να καταλάβω κι εγώ...


----------



## danae (Jun 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, έχω μια απορία: για να μεταφράσεις δεκαέξι σελίδες τέτοιου κειμένου, αν είσαι σούπερ παραγωγικός και πολύ εξειδικευμένος, θέλεις δύο μέρες. Ήτοι, κερδίζεις 22,5 ευρώ την ημέρα. Μείον την παρακράτηση (που δεν την παίρνεις και πίσω ολόκληρη), κερδίζεις 18 ευρώ την ημέρα. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είσαι σούπερμαν και δεν αρρωσταίνεις ποτέ, δουλεύεις 21 ημέρες το μήνα, δηλαδή κερδίζεις 378 ευρώ το μήνα.



Μόλις διάβασα την κουβέντα και ήθελα να σταθώ σε αυτό που είπε η Palavra, για να κάνω μια μικρή διόρθωση. Κρίνοντας από τον εαυτό μου και από φίλες --εκ των οποίων η μία είναι πολύ ικανή και εξαιρετικά γρήγορη μεταφράστρια-- στη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση οι έξι σελίδες την ημέρα είναι ικανοποιητικές, ενώ οι οκτώ σούπερ. Όμως μιλάμε για ΠΡΩΤΟ χέρι. Και ακολουθεί δεύτερο και τρίτο (τουλάχιστον). Οπότε δεν μιλάμε για οκτώ σελίδες την ημέρα, αλλά για πολύ λιγότερες. Και στα έξοδα θα πρέπει να υπολογίσει κανείς και τις εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ. Επομένως δεν δουλεύεις για 378 ευρώ το μήνα, αλλά ουσιαστικά για να πληρώνεις το ταμείο και να ζεις χάρη στο φραγκάτο σύζυγο, που λέει η anef. Ακόμα και περισσότερα να παίρνεις, αν θέλεις να ζήσεις από τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση θα πρέπει να κόψεις από κάπου, να καταργήσεις πχ το δεύτερο και το τρίτο χέρι ή να βρεις τρόπο να αποφύγεις τον ΟΑΕΕ ή και τα δύο. 

Για το λόγο αυτό πολύς κόσμος προτιμά άλλου είδους κείμενα και όχι τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση. Και πιο εύκολα είναι και πληρώνονται καλύτερα.


----------



## late_starter (Jun 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> 2) Ταυτόχρονα η μετάφραση είναι κάτι που πολλοί είναι διατεθειμένοι να κάνουν για χόμπι, και μάλιστα χωρίς καμιά φιλοδοξία να το γυρίσουν κάποτε σε κανονικό βιοπορισμό. Τους αρέσει αυτό το παιχνίδι ανάμεσα στις δύο γλώσσες που κάνουν καθισμένοι στο σπίτι τους με τις πιτζάμες τους. Αρχίζει ένα άλλο φάσμα εδώ: από το «θα μεταφράσω αυτό το βιβλίο που διάβασα και μου άρεσε, στο σπίτι μου, χωρίς προθεσμίες, χωρίς σπουδές, χωρίς λεξικά, χωρίς αφεντικά, χωρίς το χέρι του κράτους στην τσέπη μου», μέχρι το «έφαγα χρονάκια στο Ιόνιο, επένδυσα χρόνο και χρήμα σε σχολές και λεξικά και κομπιούτερ και γραφείο και έναρξη και κάθε μήνα ΤΕΒΕ, και τώρα μεταφράζω ό,τι μου ζητάνε μη χάσω τον πελάτη, καμιά φορά τριάντα ώρες την ημέρα, άλλοτε βαρώντας μύγες επί μία εβδομάδα». Πείτε μου: *ξέρετε άλλο επάγγελμα που να καλύπτει ίδιο φάσμα ως προς το εύρος της επένδυσης και της προσδοκίας;* Μπορώ να φανταστώ τεράστιες διαφορές ανάμεσα στις αμοιβές που παίρνουν οι μεγαλογιατροί και οι μεγαλοδικηγόροι από τη μια, το γιατρουδάκι ή ο μικροδικηγόρος από την άλλη, αλλά κανένας άλλος δεν κάνει τον επαγγελματία με τα κολλυβογράμματα του λυκείου, από τη θαλπωρή του σπιτιού του.



Nickel, αυτά που γράφεις συνδέονται προφανώς με το θρεντ που άνοιξα χθες. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι, όσο ενδιαφέρον κι αν βρίσκει κανείς στις μεταφράσεις, δεν πρόκειται να κάτσει να μεταφράσει ολόκληρο βιβλίο από «χόμπι», χωρίς τουλάχιστον να ελπίζει σε έκδοση και αμοιβή. Η μετάφραση έχει ζόρι, ακόμα κι αν την κάνεις σπίτι σου, φορώντας τις πιτζάμες σου.

Επίσης, από πού προκύπτει ότι ο «ερασιτέχνης» μεταφραστής δεν θα δουλέψει σοβαρά (με λεξικά, έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο κτλ.) αφού θα προσπαθήσει κι αυτός να πουλήσει το προϊόν της δουλειάς του, έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσει και την προκατάληψη του χώρου; Ή ότι είναι άτομο ελλιπούς μόρφωσης; Όχι ότι οι ειδικές μεταφραστικές σπουδές δεν έχουν την αξία τους, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που μεταφράζουν βιβλία «με τα κολλυβογράμματα του λυκείου» και χωρίς κάποια βασικά μεταφραστικά προσόντα. Όσον αφορά το οικονομικό-φορολογικό, τέλος, γνωρίζω ότι αρκετοί είναι οι νέοι μεταφραστές που ζητούν απλώς απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, χωρίς να έχουν κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος.

Το σωστό, γενικότερα, είναι να κρίνεται ο καθένας με βάση τη δουλειά του. Έγραφα χθες ότι θέλω να μεταφράσω ένα βιβλίο εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης και θυμήθηκα πόσα κακομεταφρασμένα βιβλία έχω πετύχει σε αυτό το είδος (ακόμα και έργα διασημοτήτων, όπως ο Ντόκινς). Αποκλείεται τάχα να είχαν μεταφραστεί καλύτερα από «χομπίστες» με μεράκι και πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον για τα θέματα αυτά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Late_Starter, θέλω να παρατηρήσω ότι αν δεν αναγνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου σ' αυτά που έγραψε ο Nickel, αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μιλούσε για σένα, αλλά για κάποια διαφορετική περίπτωση. Δηλαδή, εφόσον απ' ό,τι διάβασα, έχεις πάρει ακόμα και το Diploma in Translation, είναι μάλλον προφανές στους αναγνώστες και των δύο νημάτων ότι δεν είσαι ο τύπος του ερασιτέχνη χομπίστα μεταφραστή που περιγράφει ο Nickel.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2010)

Ατυχής συγκυρία, late_starter, και κακώς αναγνώρισες τον εαυτό σου (θα σήμαινε ότι δεν έδωσα σημασία σε τίποτα απ' αυτά που έγραψες χτες για λόγου σου). Εγώ ήθελα να τονίσω πόσο ευρύ είναι το φάσμα και κυρίως πώς το αντιλαμβάνονται οι απέξω. Θα είμαι ο πρώτος που θα συμφωνήσει μαζί σου ότι η ποιότητα της δουλειάς μπορεί να μην έχει καμιά σχέση με πτυχία (παρότι, αν έχεις ήδη το ταλέντο και το μεράκι, το πιθανότερο είναι να μη σε βλάψουν οι σπουδές). Ωστόσο, ο μεταφραστής που θα προσεγγίσει έναν πελάτη με μοναδικό του όπλο το ταλέντο και το μεράκι, δεν μπορεί να τα τρίψει εύκολα στη μούρη του πελάτη, οπότε του τρίβεται με χαμηλές τιμές. Οι άλλοι επαγγελματίες μοστράρουν στον πελάτη μια ταμπέλα στην πόρτα τους και ένα πτυχίο κρεμασμένο πίσω από την πλάτη της καρέκλας τους. Ο κόσμος μας, όπως ξέρεις, λατρεύει το φαίνεσθαι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2010)

Διαβάζεις αυτό το νήμα και σου μαυρίζει η ψυχή. Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την anef. Η πραγματικότητα είναι σκληρή και πολύς κόσμος απλά δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να απορρίψει μια δουλειά για να ζητήσει κάτι παραπάνω. Απλά δεν γίνεται. Ούτε υπάρχει και μεγάλη προσφορά εργασίας. Ό,τι κάτσει. Οπότε, αν κάτσει μια μετάφραση ...έκατσε! Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν άτομα που βγαίνουν φρέσκα-φρέσκα από τις μεταφραστικές σχολές και ψάχνοντας για δουλειά στη μετάφραση κακοπαθαίνουν τόσο πολύ που τα παρατούν σε λίγο καιρό. Οι λογαριασμοί τρέχουν. 

Δυστυχώς, η πραγματικότητα είναι τέτοια που η μετάφραση είναι η ιδανική απασχόληση για ανθρώπους που μένουν στο σπίτι (για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο) και παράλληλα θέλουν και μια απασχόληση για έξτρα εισόδημα ή για να περνάνε το χρόνο τους. Και αυτοί είναι τόσο πολλοί που αρκούν για να χαλάσουν το επάγγελμα για όλους τους άλλους που δεν έχουν την πολυτέλεια του σπιτιού ή που θέλουν να ζήσουν αποκλειστικά από τη μετάφραση. 

Όσο και να παραπονιόμαστε για τους ανειδίκευτους που χαλάνε την πιάτσα με τις αρπαχτές, τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει για τους γνωστούς λόγους. Ο κάθε ένας δουλεύει για τον εαυτό του, τα συλλογικά όργανα δεν επαρκούν, το κράτος δεν έχει κανένα λόγο για να κλείσει το επάγγελμα, η αγορά του μεταφρασμένου βιβλίου μικρή, οι διευκολύνσεις που προσφέρει το κράτος για την έναρξη του επαγγέλματος πολλές... Υπερπροσφορά μεταφραστών (καλοί ή κακοί, δεν μας νοιάζει), κάθετη πτώση των αμοιβών.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> ...το κράτος δεν έχει κανένα λόγο για να κλείσει το επάγγελμα...




και για να τελειώνουμε με αυτή την ονείρωξη, ας λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι το κράτος πιέζεται να ανοίξει και όσα επαγγέλματα είναι ήδη κλειστά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...η ποιότητα της δουλειάς μπορεί να μην έχει καμιά σχέση με πτυχία (παρότι, αν έχεις ήδη το ταλέντο και το μεράκι, το πιθανότερο είναι να μη σε βλάψουν οι σπουδές)...





late_starter said:


> από πού προκύπτει ότι ο «ερασιτέχνης» μεταφραστής δεν θα δουλέψει σοβαρά (με λεξικά, έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο κτλ.) αφού θα προσπαθήσει κι αυτός να πουλήσει το προϊόν της δουλειάς του, έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσει και την προκατάληψη του χώρου; Ή ότι είναι άτομο ελλιπούς μόρφωσης; Όχι ότι οι ειδικές μεταφραστικές σπουδές δεν έχουν την αξία τους, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που μεταφράζουν βιβλία «με τα κολλυβογράμματα του λυκείου» και χωρίς κάποια βασικά μεταφραστικά προσόντα.



Ένα γρήγορο: Πριν καιρό, έτυχε σε ξεσκαρτάρισμα βουνού από κούτες, σημειωματάρια, βιβλία κλπ (που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει χρόνια πριν αλλά γνωρίζετε πόσο γρήγορα ένας μεταφραστής μαζεύει "σκουπίδια", ιδιαίτερα όταν δουλεύει από το σπίτι) να πέσω σε μεταφράσεις μου τεσσάρων περιόδων: 
α) π.Ι. (προ Ιονίου, κείμενα που είχα μεταφράσει και από δικό μου ψώνιο μόνο αλλά και για πελάτες)
β) μεταφράσεις πρώτου-δεύτερου έτους στο Ιόνιο
γ) την πτυχιακή μου (που έκανα στο πέμπτο έτος) και
δ) περσινές-προπέρσινες, πλέον ως επαγγελματίας με χαρτιά και πείρα κλπ κλπ.

Να σημειώσω ότι μιλάω για λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις μόνο.

Ε, λοιπόν, δεν είχαν ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση μεταξύ τους. Διάβαζα αυτά που έγραφα όταν δεν είχα καμία εκπαίδευση (εκτός από το Proficiency, κάποια λεξικά και το δικό μου μεράκι που όχι, ΔΕΝ θεωρούνται ούτε εκπαίδευση ούτε προσόντα) και ανατρίχιαζα από ντροπή. Η ποιότητα ανέβαινε με γεωμετρική πρόοδο σε κάθε περίοδο. Δεν υπήρχε σύγκριση. Κι ας πίστευα τότε, πριν το σπουδάσω το αντικείμενο, ότι "το ΄χα". Κι ας μου έλεγαν οι πρώτοι μου πελάτες ότι "το ΄χα" -προφανώς οι απαιτήσεις τους ήταν κάτω του μετρίου, όπως φυσικά και οι αμοιβές.
(Εννοείται πως αναγνώρισα στον εαυτό μου το ελαφρυντικό της τριβής αλλά και πάλι οι πρώτες μου μεταφράσεις ήταν για πέταμα...)

Καταλαβαίνετε τι θέλω να πω...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Τι να πει ο δυστυχής υποτιτλιστής, που τα κανάλια δείχνουν και ξαναδείχνουν τις ταινίες που είχε μεταφράσει πριν από 15 χρόνια;


----------



## late_starter (Jun 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! Καμία παρεξήγηση, nickel!


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τι να πει ο δυστυχής υποτιτλιστής, που τα κανάλια δείχνουν και ξαναδείχνουν τις ταινίες που είχε μεταφράσει πριν από 15 χρόνια;



Να μην πει τίποτα, να ευχαριστεί την τύχη του που άντεξε σε τέτοιο χώρο π.χ. 15 χρόνια, αφού αγαπά αυτό που κάνει. Την ώρα που θα του χτυπούν τα πρώτα λάθη του κάποιοι, εκείνος θα έχει να τους πει ότι ακόμα κάνει αυτό που αγαπά κι όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο σπάνιο είναι αυτό στις μέρες μας. Δόξα και τιμή στους επιζήσαντες...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2010)

:) Ωραία, μου έδωσες και μια θετική πλευρά να θυμάμαι. Να 'σαι καλά. 
On the other hand, μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει την προ δεκαπενταετίας δουλειά του στην τηλεόραση, ενώ έχει προ πολλού εγκαταλείψει τον μάταιο κόσμο του υποτιτλισμού.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> :) Ωραία, μου έδωσες και μια θετική πλευρά να θυμάμαι. Να 'σαι καλά.
> On the other hand, μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει την προ δεκαπενταετίας δουλειά του στην τηλεόραση, ενώ έχει προ πολλού εγκαταλείψει τον μάταιο κόσμο του υποτιτλισμού.


On the other other hand, μπορεί κάποιος να μην τη βλέπει καθόλου τη δουλειά του στην τηλεόραση, επειδή θα έχει προ πολλού εγκαταλείψει τον μάταιο κόσμο, τελεία. (Αυτό είναι ακόμα πιο θετικό ή όχι;  )


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2010)

Ισχύει κι αυτό. Βλέπουμε πού και πού ταινίες με υποτιτλισμό συναδέλφου που έχει εγκαταλείψει τα εγκόσμια εδώ και 15 χρόνια.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> :) Ωραία, μου έδωσες και μια θετική πλευρά να θυμάμαι. Να 'σαι καλά.
> On the other hand, μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει την προ δεκαπενταετίας δουλειά του στην τηλεόραση, ενώ έχει προ πολλού εγκαταλείψει τον μάταιο κόσμο του υποτιτλισμού.



Υπέθεσα ότι εξέφρασες τον καημό σου, γι' αυτό σ'το είπα με κάθε ειλικρίνεια. Όσοι τα παρατήσουν, ή μελαγχολούν με μουσική υπόκρουση "Ένα όνειρο τρελό..." ή βρίζουν αυτούς που τους έκαναν να τα παρατήσουν ή γελάνε ενθυμούμενοι τι πέρασαν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Τώρα η τοποθέτηση του Ζάζουλα στο #9, δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια έννοια είναι «απάντηση στον buccaneer» (όπως δηλώνεται σαφώς στο #15), αφού δεν μπορώ να δω την παραμικρή σχέση με τα (ελάχιστα) πράγματα που έγραψα στα #19 και #22 [του άλλου νήματος] (και μάλιστα σε διόλου επιθετικό ύφος, νομίζω). Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όσους επιδοκίμασαν ενθουσιωδώς την εν λόγω τοποθέτηση αν την θεωρούν «απάντηση στον buccaneer».


Η απάντησή μου (και φρόντισα να το υπογραμμίσω αυτό) απευθυνόταν προς τη διαπίστωση ότι πιθανότατα ορισμένοι εδώ διακατεχόμαστε από το ότι «εμάς (την αφρόκρεμα της μετάφρασης) δε μας αγγίζει τίποτα». Το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιό μου δεν ήταν κάποια επίθεση προς εσένα προσωπικά, buccaneer, ή προς οποιονδήποτε άλλον από τους συμμετέχοντες στη συζήτηση (άλλωστε μπορεί να τοποθετούμαστε, άνευρα ή παθιασμένα, εναντίον θέσεων — αλλά ποτέ εναντίον προσώπων). Ήταν απλώς μια εκ βαθέων και ειλικρινά (σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου κριτήρια) αριστερή ματιά σε κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τις αμοιβές στη μετάφραση.



buccaneer said:


> Ανεξάρτητα όμως από τι πιστεύω ή δεν πιστεύω εγώ, ξαναδιαβάζοντας την τοποθέτηση του Ζάζουλα, μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία: Πού ή ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι έλληνες κομμουνιστές ή οι έλληνες αριστεροί που έχουν χόμπι να δέρνουν τους μεροκαματιάρηδες-απεργοσπάστες (υποθέτω ότι αυτό με τα άντερα ήταν κομψή ρητορική υπερβολή) αλλά αντιστρέφουν τις θέσεις τους, λόγω κάποιου ειδικού μίσους, μπροστά στους μεταφραστές και τους υποτιτλιστές; Δεν γνωρίζω τέτοια άτομα, ούτε μπορώ να τα φανταστώ – και κυρίως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τα κίνητρά τους.


Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε «χόμπι», αλλά σε ιδεολογική τοποθέτηση. Ούτε υπερασπίστηκα τους απεργοσπάστες — υπερασπίστηκα τους ανθρώπους που προτίμησαν να πεινάνε απ' το να προδώσουν τα πιστεύω τους, που δεν ενέδωσαν σε πιέσεις. Τα άτομα του χώρου τα οποία αποτέλεσαν το δικό μου δείγμα (και στα οποία και μόνο αναφέρθηκα) δεν προέρχονται από τη Λεξιλογία (όπου ούτε ξέρω την πολιτική ή κομματική τοποθέτηση κανενός ούτε επιδιώκω να τη μάθω ούτε —πολύ περισσότερο— προβαίνω σε υποθέσεις σχετικά με αυτή).

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ίσως δεν φρόντισα να γίνουν οι θέσεις που εξέφρασα απόλυτα ξεκάθαρες και διαυγείς, και πράγματι λυπάμαι που ενδεχομένως το πώς εκλήφθησαν (από όσους κατάλαβαν κάτι διαφορετικό από εκείνο που πραγματικά εννοούσα) είχε αρνητικό αντίκτυπο σε ορισμένους. Ζητώ συγγνώμη γι' αυτό. Σκέφτομαι πως ίσως θα έπρεπε να κάνω μια κανονική, πλήρη ανάλυση («ανάλυση» εννοείται όσο κι όπως εγώ μπορώ να την αντιληφθώ με το δικό μου μυαλό και κριτήριο, αλλά τέλος πάντων λιγότερο δεκτική —ελπίζω— σε παρανοήσεις), αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει τελικά νόημα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2010)

Η έκφραση λύπης ήταν απαραίτητη, διότι εγώ τουλάχιστον είχα καταλάβει ότι υπάρχουν μεταφραστές, μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, που θέλουν να δείρουν ή να κρεμάσουν ανάποδα κόσμο. Ελπίζω ότι την επόμενη φορά που ένας από εμάς θα γράψει τέτοιο εμπρηστικό μήνυμα όπως το προκείμενο (θυμίζω: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=70331&postcount=9)
να φροντίσει να είναι διαθέσιμος για διευκρινίσεις ει δυνατόν αμέσως και πάντως όχι ύστερα από 15-20 ή 25 μέρες.


----------



## eva27 (Jan 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα! Τελικά η αμοιβή των μεταφραστών ποια είναι; Με το δεκαεξασέλιδο δεν πάτε και σεις όπως εμείς οι διορθωτές; Για τον υποτιτλισμό θέλουν πτυχίο μετάφρασης; Προτείνετε καμιά ιδιωτική σχολή;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα Εύα! Υποθέτω ότι για να μιλάς για δεκαεξασέλιδο αναφέρεσαι σε λογοτεχνική μετάφραση, με την οποία εγώ δεν έχω ασχοληθεί. Για την "τεχνική" μετάφραση οι τιμές παίζουν. Όπως θα δεις και στο νήμα αυτό ξεκινάν ακόμα και από 1-2 λεπτά τη λέξη, ενώ "νορμάλ" τιμές ανά λέξη για μεταφράσεις προς τη μητρική σου γλώσσα κυμαίνονται από 0,04€ έως 0,06€ στα μεταφραστικά γραφεία. Βέβαια, για δικούς σου πελάτες το διαπραγματεύεσαι, οπότε μπορείς να παίξεις γύρω στα 0,07€-0,08€. Οι τιμές προς την ξένη γλώσσα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερες, και φυσικά ρόλο παίζει και η προθεσμία που σου δίνουν, η δυσκολία του κειμένου, καθώς και η ροή δουλειάς που μπορεί να έχεις από έναν πελάτη. Όλα αυτά που σου λέω είναι εντελώς ενδεικτικά, σύμφωνα με τη δική μου εικόνα της αγοράς. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να έχει διαφορετική άποψη.

Όσο για τον υποτιτλισμό, υπάρχουν πολλοί στο φόρουμ που ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά και μπορούν να σου δώσουν συμβουλές. Είχα περάσει κι εγώ ένα-δυό φεγγάρια από τον χώρο όσο σπούδαζα και μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω γι' αυτό, τουλάχιστον, ότι πολλές εταιρείες απασχολούν παιδιά με lower ή proficiency. Οι 2 εταιρείες με τις οποίες συνεργάστηκα εγώ ήταν αρκετά καλές σε θέματα πληρωμής (με την έννοια ότι δεν έχανες τα λεφτά σου, αν και δεν τα έπαιρνες αμέσως). Διευκρινίζω ότι εγώ μετέφραζα μόνο ντοκιμαντέρ και δεν έκανα υποτιτλισμό αλλά μεταγλώττιση. Το λέω αυτό για να τονίσω ότι δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση, αφού στη μεταγλώττιση πχ. σειρών -που προσπάθησα κάποια στιγμή να κάνω, αλλά απέτυχα παταγωδώς, δεν μου πήγαινε- πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου χρονισμούς, λιπσινγκ και άλλα μυστήρια. Και για τον υποτιτλισμό θα πρέπει να εκπαιδευτείς στο ανάλογο λογισμικό, αλλά και στις απαιτήσεις του είδους, πώς πχ θα συμπυκνώνεις νοήματα με περιορισμό χαρακτήρων. Γι' αυτό θα σου πρότεινα να παρακολουθήσεις κάποιο εξειδικευμένο σεμινάριο σε κάποια σχολή. 

Δίνω τη σκυτάλη στους πιο αρμόδιους, που μπορούν να σε κατατοπίσουν σαφώς καλύτερα! Σου εύχομαι ό,τι επιλέξεις και ό,τι κάνεις να το κάνεις καλά! Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2011)

Εγώ έχω δουλέψει με τις εξής αμοιβές σε ό,τι αφορά βιβλία:

Για λογοτεχνική μετάφραση:
100 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό (= 16σέλιδο του τελικού κειμένου) - μάλλον χαμηλή τιμή
170 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό (=16σέλιδα του πρωτότυπου κειμένου) - πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή 

Για μετάφραση παιδικών και εφηβικών βιβλίων γνώσεων: 
140 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό (= 32.000 χαρακτήρες, μαζί με τα κενά)
150 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό (δεν θυμάμαι τρόπο υπολογισμού)
3 λεπτά τη λέξη 
4 λεπτά τη λέξη
Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι όντως οι 32.000 χαρακτήρες με κενά είναι ένα τυπογραφικό, και ότι αντιστοιχούν σε περίπου 5.000 λέξεις, οι παραπάνω τιμές ανά λέξη διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:
150 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό (=5000 λέξεις)
200 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό (=5000 λέξεις)
Αλλά θυμηθείτε, αυτοί είναι απλώς υπολογισμοί δικοί μου, δεν ξέρω αν όντως μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι 5000 λέξεις είναι ένα τυπογραφικό. Άυτοί που υπολογίζουν με τη λέξη ή με τους χαρακτήρες το κάνουν επειδή υπάρχουν πολλές εικόνες στα βιβλία και διάφορα μεγέθη γραμμάτων και είναι δύσκολο να εκτιμήσεις την έκταση του κειμένου.

Η αίσθηση που έχω πάρει είναι ότι τα 120 θεωρούνται μια νορμάλ τιμή, και τα 140-150 μια καλή τιμή, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πόσο σωστή είναι αυτή η αίσθηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Για τον υποτιτλισμό θέλουν πτυχίο μετάφρασης; Προτείνετε καμιά ιδιωτική σχολή;


Δεν ζητάνε πτυχίο μετάφρασης, αλλά κυρίως πείρα. Βοηθάει πάντως αν κάποιος έχει παρακολουθήσει σεμινάριο υποτιτλισμού, ώστε να πειστούν τουλάχιστον να του δώσουν τεστ. Παλιότερα οι ελληνικές εταιρείες δεν ζητούσαν καν πείρα για να σε δοκιμάσουν, αρκεί να έδειχνες επαρκή γνώση της ξένης και της μητρικής γλώσσας. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι ο χρονισμός γινόταν στα εργαστήρια της εταιρείας από υπαλλήλους της, άρα ζητούσαν από τον μεταφραστή μόνο τη μετάφραση. Τώρα όλες οι εταιρείες ζητάνε (πολύ σωστά) από τον μεταφραστή να παραδίδει έτοιμο χρονισμένο αρχείο υποτίτλων, γι' αυτό δεν αρκεί μόνο η γλωσσομάθεια, χρειάζονται και οι απαραίτητες τεχνικές γνώσεις, δηλαδή η χρήση ενός ή περισσότερων λογισμικών υποτιτλισμού.

Οι ξένες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού δίνουν συνήθως τεστ σε όποιον στείλει βιογραφικό σχετικό με γλωσσομάθεια/μετάφραση χωρίς ιδιαίτερες τεχνικές γνώσεις, επειδή δεν ζητάνε χρονισμό, δίνουν έτοιμα templates χρονισμένων υποτίτλων για μετάφραση.

Ανακοινώσεις σεμιναρίων από ιδιωτικές σχολές μετάφρασης παρουσιάζουμε συνήθως στο φόρουμ News and Announcements.


----------



## eva27 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση! Τελικά η μετάφραση αμείβεται πολύ πιο καλά από την επιμέλεια! Εμείς οι επιμελητές/διορθωτές (φιλόλογοι) αμειβόμαστε στην καλύτερη με 45 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο όταν πρόκειται για δύσκολο κείμενο. Φανταστείτε ότι αν είναι από μετάφραση και δεν είναι καλή τότε πρέπει να την ξαναστρώσουμε (αρκεί φυσικά να ξέρεις άριστα αγγλικά)... Παλιότερα είχα ψάξει για ιδιωτική σχολή μετάφρασης αλλά ήταν πολλά τα δίδακτρα δυστυχώς. Θα το ψάξω όμως πάλι εν καιρώ και ευελπιστώ και στη βοήθειά σας, π.χ. αν έχετε ακούσει καλά λόγια γι' αυτή τη σχολή ή όχι. ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2011)

Υποτίθεται ότι η μετάφραση παίρνει περισσότερο χρόνο από την επιμέλεια, γι' αυτό (κατά κανόνα τουλάχιστον, και με δεδομένο ότι δεν κυκλοφορούν τέρατα στο κείμενο της μετάφρασης).


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2011)

> Τώρα όλες οι εταιρείες ζητάνε *(πολύ σωστά)* από τον μεταφραστή να παραδίδει έτοιμο χρονισμένο αρχείο υποτίτλων...



Επειδή πέρασα πολλά χρόνια (τα τελευταία δέκα) της ζωής μου υποτιτλίζοντας ή να το πω καλύτερα μεταφράζοντας υποτίτλους και μου αρέσει να συζητάω και να ακούω απόψεις για το είδος αυτό της μετάφρασης, θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ, Άλεξ, να μου εξηγήσεις αυτό που έχω με μαύρα γράμματα, δηλαδή την άποψή σου ότι ο *μεταφραστής *πρέπει να γίνεται ταυτόχρονα και *τεχνικός *και μάλιστα χωρίς πρόσθετη αμοιβή γι' αυτή του την εργασία. Η απορία μου είναι ειλικρινής και ίσως κάτι να μου διαφεύγει και γι' αυτό ρωτάω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> ...ο *μεταφραστής *πρέπει να γίνεται ταυτόχρονα και *τεχνικός *και μάλιστα χωρίς πρόσθετη αμοιβή γι' αυτή του την εργασία.


Πού είπα "χωρίς πρόσθετη αμοιβή"; Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να πληρώνεται παραπάνω.

Ο υποτιτλιστής διαφέρει από τον μεταφραστή λογοτεχνίας στο ότι η μετάφρασή του πρέπει να είναι προσαρμοσμένη με ακρίβεια κλάσματος δευτερολέπτου σε αυτό που ακούγεται στην οθόνη. Έστω, λοιπόν, ότι δεν του δίνεις έτοιμους χρονισμένους υποτίτλους, όπως κάνουν οι ξένες εταιρείες, αλλά απλώς τον αφήνεις να "κόβει" υποτίτλους, χωρίς να έχει καμιά ευθύνη για το αν αυτά που έκοψε μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν τη ροή του λόγου. Τι σόι υποτιτλιστής είναι τότε; Άρα δεν είναι _τεχνικός _αυτός που φτιάχνει υποτίτλους και τους χρονίζει μόνος του, είναι ολοκληρωμένος υποτιτλιστής. Εφόσον κόβουμε εμείς τους υποτίτλους, λογικό είναι να τους χρονίσουμε κιόλας. Αλλιώς κάποιος άλλος θα κόψει τους υποτίτλους και θα τους χρονίσει, κι εμείς θα δουλέψουμε πάνω στον τυφλοσούρτη μεταφράζοντας μόνο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2011)

Το πρόσθετη αμοιβή το πρόσθεσα εγώ γιατί ξέρω πως αυτό γίνεται και αυτό εκμεταλλεύονται οι εταιρείες. 
Όσο για τα άλλα ήσουν απολύτως σαφής. Παρανόησα και νόμιζα ότι εννοούσες ότι καλώς οι εταιρείες αφήνουν αχρόνιστους τους υπότιτλους για να τους χρονίσει ο υποτιτλιστής, κάτι με το οποίο διαφωνώ. Δεν κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσες ότι τους αφήνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς αχρόνιστους. 

Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 28, 2011)

Παράκληση: δεν σταματάτε, παρακαλώ, να δίνετε αμοιβές στον αέρα; Κάποιοι μπορεί να προσπαθούν να πάρουν παραπάνω από αυτά που αναφέρετε.


----------



## diceman (Jan 28, 2011)

Πες τα. ρε auditor!


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

Είναι άγνωστες οι τιμές της αγοράς σ' αυτούς που πληρώνουν; Δεν ξέρω. Εγώ πάλι περίμενα ότι κάποιος θα είχε ένσταση για το παρακάτω:


AoratiMelani said:


> 170 ευρώ το τυπογραφικό (=16σέλιδα του πρωτότυπου κειμένου) - πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή



_Θεωρείται_ από την αγορά ότι είναι «πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή» σε σχέση με τις άλλες που είναι χειρότερες. Αν υπολογίσουμε ότι στο χρόνο της εργασίας θα πρέπει συχνά να συμπεριλάβεις πολλή έρευνα και με την αμοιβή σου να καλύψεις ασφάλιση (κάθε μήνα, δουλέψεις δεν δουλέψεις), φορολογία και διαστήματα που δεν σε περιμένει η μια δουλειά να τελειώσεις την άλλη, θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν είναι πολύ καλή η τιμή.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2011)

Ανοίγουμε πάλι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα. Καταρχάς να ζητήσω συγγνώμη εάν με το προηγούμενό μου ποστ παραβίασα κάποιον κανόνα του φόρουμ ή κανόνα δεοντολογίας απέναντι στους συναδέλφους μου. Δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεσή μου και τονίζω, εάν δεν το έκανα σαφές πριν, ότι οι τιμές διαφέρουν ανάλογα με το ζεύγος γλωσσών εργασίας, τη δυσκολία του κειμένου, την προθεσμία, *την εμπειρία του μεταφραστή. *

Θεωρώ κι εγώ ότι οι τιμές είναι πάνω κάτω γνωστές στην αγορά (δε μιλάω για τον μεμονωμένο πελάτη της μιας φοράς, αυτόν που θέλει μετάφραση της πτυχιακής του, αλλά για οργανισμούς, εταιρείες, γραφεία κτλ) και εφόσον το ζητούμενο του πελάτη είναι η ποιότητα, σίγουρα θα προτιμήσει τον μεταφραστή με τα Χ χρόνια εμπειρίας που είναι, επομένως, σε θέση να απαιτήσει κατι παραπάνω, από κάποιον άλλον.

Η πραγματικότητα των 0,01 και 0,02 ευρώ υπάρχει και χωρίς να γράψω εγώ τις τιμές δημοσίως. Εδώ, 9 στις 10, δεν αφορούν μεμονωμένους πελάτες, αλλά μεταφραστικά γραφεία. Λέτε αυτά να μην ξέρουν τις τιμές; Αυτά τις επιβάλλουν -και οι μεταφραστές τις αποδέχονται, λέει η άλλη πλευρά. Υπάρχουν υπερβολικά χαμηλές τιμές, σχετικά υψηλότερες τιμές, και αξιοπρεπείς τιμές. Οπότε τι κάνουμε εμείς; Όταν ένας νέος συνάδελφος θέλει να μπει στον χώρο, η δικιά μου συμβολή θα είναι, αφενός να του περιγράψω την κατάσταση, να ξέρει τι να περιμένει, και αφετέρου, να του δώσω τη συμβουλή: ΜΗ δεχτείς κάτω από χ,χχ€ (δε γράφω νούμερο, σας πήρα από φόβο ) γιατί υποβιβάζεις τη δουλειά σου και χαλάς την πιάτσα και για τους άλλους, και από κει και πέρα, όσο μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις, με γειά σου με χαρά σου και μπράβο σου!

Αυτά τα ολίγα, με κάθε σεβασμό στους συναδέλφους και συμφορουμίτες μου. Και αν, παραταύτα, θεωρείτε ότι το ποστ μου μπορεί να βλάψει τους υπόλοιπους, by all means, με κάθε ειλικρίνεια το λέω, βγάλτε το. Δεν θα ήθελα να αποτελέσει σημείο αντιπαράθεσης με ανθρώπους που σέβομαι και εκτιμώ (αυτό απευθύνεται σε όλους σας).


----------



## eva27 (Jan 28, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ανοίγουμε πάλι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα. Καταρχάς να ζητήσω συγγνώμη εάν με το προηγούμενό μου ποστ παραβίασα κάποιον κανόνα του φόρουμ ή κανόνα δεοντολογίας απέναντι στους συναδέλφους μου. Δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεσή μου και τονίζω, εάν δεν το έκανα σαφές πριν, ότι οι τιμές διαφέρουν ανάλογα με το ζεύγος γλωσσών εργασίας, τη δυσκολία του κειμένου, την προθεσμία, *την εμπειρία του μεταφραστή. *
> 
> Θεωρώ κι εγώ ότι οι τιμές είναι πάνω κάτω γνωστές στην αγορά (δε μιλάω για τον μεμονωμένο πελάτη της μιας φοράς, αυτόν που θέλει μετάφραση της πτυχιακής του, αλλά για οργανισμούς, εταιρείες, γραφεία κτλ) και εφόσον το ζητούμενο του πελάτη είναι η ποιότητα, σίγουρα θα προτιμήσει τον μεταφραστή με τα Χ χρόνια εμπειρίας που είναι, επομένως, σε θέση να απαιτήσει κατι παραπάνω, από κάποιον άλλον.
> 
> ...



Εγώ απλώς ρώτησα στο περίπου πόσο είναι η αμοιβή,αν αξίζει δηλαδή να αφιερώσω χρόνο και χρήμα για μια νέα κατάρτιση ως μεταφράστρια... Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι πρόκειται για πολύ καλά λεφτά σε σχέση πάντα με τον επιμελητή που κι αυτός βγάζει πολλή δουλειά και παίρνει ψίχουλα!


----------



## eva27 (Jan 28, 2011)

Η φάτσα η αγριεμένη πάει στην αμοιβή ψίχουλα των διορθωτών...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Η φάτσα η αγριεμένη πάει στην αμοιβή ψίχουλα των διορθωτών...



Ουφ! Ήρθ' η καρδιά μου στη θέση της!


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Εγώ απλώς ρώτησα στο περίπου πόσο είναι η αμοιβή,αν αξίζει δηλαδή να αφιερώσω χρόνο και χρήμα για μια νέα κατάρτιση ως μεταφράστρια... Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι πρόκειται για πολύ καλά λεφτά σε σχέση πάντα με τον επιμελητή που κι αυτός βγάζει πολλή δουλειά και παίρνει ψίχουλα!


 
Όσο γι' αυτό, έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες. Κάνοντας και μεταφράσεις και επιμέλειες - πολλές φορές την ίδια μέρα - έχω να πω ότι το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από το προς επεξεργασία κείμενο. Αν έχεις στρωτό, εύκολο κείμενο (πρωτότυπο ή μετάφρασμα) να μεταφράσεις ή να επιμεληθείς και δεν χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο, η αμοιβή μπορεί να είναι αξιοπρεπής, εφόσον βέβαια έχεις συμφωνήσει μια αξιοπρεπή τιμή και δεν δέχεσαι να παίρνεις ψίχουλα. Αν το κείμενο είναι στριφνό, με ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις για αναζήτηση και διασταύρωση, όσα και να έχεις συμφωνήσει, τελικά μπορεί να μη φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω και στην επιμέλεια και στη μετάφραση. 

Αλλά μην υποτιμάς σε παρακαλώ το έργο της μετάφρασης, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει επαγγελματικά. Ακόμα και η πιο ασήμαντη επιλογή του μεταφραστή που μπορεί να σου φαίνεται εύκολη και προφανής όταν κάνεις την επιμέλεια του κειμένου, μπορεί να κρύβει πίσω της ώρες προβληματισμού, αναζήτησης, συζήτησης σε φόρουμ όπως αυτό, συσσώρευσης γνώσεων και εμπειρίας πολλών χρόνων, όχι μόνο στη μετάφραση αλλά και στα γνωστικά πεδία τα οποία αναφέρονται έστω και φευγαλέα στο πρωτότυπο. Και όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αυτά μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν ό,τι βάζει ο νους του ανθρώπου. Ίσα-ίσα, όταν οι μεταφραστικές επιλογές φαίνονται αβίαστες και προφανείς, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κρύβουν μεγαλύτερες ικανότητες ή/και μεγαλύτερη επένδυση χρόνου και κόπου. Επιπλέον, δεν αναφέρω εδώ τις ιδιαίτερες δυσκολίες που έχει η μετάφραση νεολογισμών, λογοπαιγνίων, την ανάγκη για λεξιπλασίες ή ακροβασίες καμιά φορά ή άλλες τέτοιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις, γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ. 

Αν θέλεις όμως, κάνε ένα πείραμα. Την επόμενη φορά που θα σου αναθέσει κάποιος κείμενο για επιμέλεια, πιάσε το πρωτότυπο και προσπάθησε να το μεταφράσεις χωρίς να δεις το προς επιμέλεια μετάφρασμα, να νιώσεις τον φόβο της κενής σελίδας, την καυτή ανάσα του λάθους που πάντα καραδοκεί, το άγχος της έγκαιρης παράδοσης, αλλά και τη χαρά της δημιουργίας - έστω και από σπόντα, πατώντας στις πλάτες του συγγραφέα - και την αγαλλίαση όταν βρίσκεις εκείνη τη λέξη, τη φράση, τη διατύπωση που σε τριβέλιζε ώρες ή μέρες καμιά φορά (κάτι που θα έχεις νιώσει και στην επιμέλεια, όχι σε τέτοια έκταση όμως). 
Αν τότε πειστείς ότι σου ταιριάζει, σου αρέσει, τα καταφέρνεις και θεωρείς αποδοτική αυτή τη δουλειά, 
καλή σου τύχη! :)

Πολύ καλά λεφτά από τη μετάφραση - με την έννοια ότι ήταν εύκολα και γρήγορα, χωρίς να ιδρώσει ο κώλος - πέρα από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις που επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα, δεν θυμάμαι να έχω πάρει.


----------



## eva27 (Jan 30, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ουφ! Ήρθ' η καρδιά μου στη θέση της!



lol lol etsi na min agriepsw! xaxaxaxa


----------



## eva27 (Jan 30, 2011)

daeman said:


> Όσο γι' αυτό, έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες. Κάνοντας και μεταφράσεις και επιμέλειες - πολλές φορές την ίδια μέρα - έχω να πω ότι το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από το προς επεξεργασία κείμενο. Αν έχεις στρωτό, εύκολο κείμενο (πρωτότυπο ή μετάφρασμα) να μεταφράσεις ή να επιμεληθείς και δεν χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο, η αμοιβή μπορεί να είναι αξιοπρεπής, εφόσον βέβαια έχεις συμφωνήσει μια αξιοπρεπή τιμή και δεν δέχεσαι να παίρνεις ψίχουλα. Αν το κείμενο είναι στριφνό, με ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις για αναζήτηση και διασταύρωση, όσα και να έχεις συμφωνήσει, τελικά μπορεί να μη φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω και στην επιμέλεια και στη μετάφραση.
> 
> Αλλά μην υποτιμάς σε παρακαλώ το έργο της μετάφρασης, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει επαγγελματικά. Ακόμα και η πιο ασήμαντη επιλογή του μεταφραστή που μπορεί να σου φαίνεται εύκολη και προφανής όταν κάνεις την επιμέλεια του κειμένου, μπορεί να κρύβει πίσω της ώρες προβληματισμού, αναζήτησης, συζήτησης σε φόρουμ όπως αυτό, συσσώρευσης γνώσεων και εμπειρίας πολλών χρόνων, όχι μόνο στη μετάφραση αλλά και στα γνωστικά πεδία τα οποία αναφέρονται έστω και φευγαλέα στο πρωτότυπο. Και όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αυτά μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν ό,τι βάζει ο νους του ανθρώπου. Ίσα-ίσα, όταν οι μεταφραστικές επιλογές φαίνονται αβίαστες και προφανείς, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κρύβουν μεγαλύτερες ικανότητες ή/και μεγαλύτερη επένδυση χρόνου και κόπου. Επιπλέον, δεν αναφέρω εδώ τις ιδιαίτερες δυσκολίες που έχει η μετάφραση νεολογισμών, λογοπαιγνίων, την ανάγκη για λεξιπλασίες ή ακροβασίες καμιά φορά ή άλλες τέτοιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις, γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ.
> 
> ...



Έχεις δίκιο, συμφωνώ! Μα δεν υποτίμησα το ρόλο της μετάφρασης. Απλώς εξέφρασα παράπονο για την υποτίμηση της αξίας της επιμέλειας και γενικά των φιλολόγων και γενικά αν θες των θεωρητικών σπουδών!Πού να κάνω παράπονα και γω!;


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, συμφωνώ! Μα δεν υποτίμησα το ρόλο της μετάφρασης. Απλώς εξέφρασα παράπονο για την υποτίμηση της αξίας της επιμέλειας και γενικά των φιλολόγων και γενικά αν θες των θεωρητικών σπουδών!Πού να κάνω παράπονα και γω!;


 
Αν και πιστεύω πως το ερώτημά σου ήταν ρητορικό, ορίστε μερικά νήματα σχετικά με την επιμέλεια, τη σχέση μεταφραστή-επιμελητή και τη συνεργασία τους (δυστυχώς για το μετάφρασμα και τους αποδέκτες του, όχι πάντα υπαρκτή· και όταν υπάρχει, όχι πάντα αγαστή):
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7587
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5508
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3228
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2682
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=741


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2013)

(Αντιγραφή από τον Οβολώνα)

*sodium tetradecyl sulfate *= δεκατετρυλοθειικό νάτριο
Εκτός από τα πολύ σωστά που αναφέρονται στο link του δόκτορα, παραπάνω, χρειάζεται προσοχή και στη μετάφραση των ονομάτων των υδρογονανθράκων μακράς αλυσίδας γιατί οι αριθμοί στα Αγγλικά είναι ανάποδα: tetradecyl = δεκατετρυλο-, όχι τετραδεκυλο-.

Και κάτι άσχετο: η μετάφραση χημικών όρων δεν πρέπει *ποτέ *να αμείβεται με την ίδια τιμή όπως τα άλλα είδη μετάφρασης - όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν μπορείς να χρεώσεις τη μετάφραση του _didecylmethylpolyoxyethylammoniumpropionate _το ίδιο με τη μετάφραση ενός _and_!


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Και κάτι άσχετο: η μετάφραση χημικών όρων δεν πρέπει *ποτέ *να αμείβεται με την ίδια τιμή όπως τα άλλα είδη μετάφρασης - όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν μπορείς να χρεώσεις τη μετάφραση του _didecylmethylpolyoxyethylammoniumpropionate _το ίδιο με τη μετάφραση ενός _and_!



Σωστός! Υπάρχει και η αμοιβή με τα χτυπήματα, όπως και στη δακτυλογράφηση. 

(Στις επιμέλειες έχω εφαρμόσει την αμοιβή ανάλογα με τα χτυπήματα... του κεφαλιού στον τοίχο.)


----------



## Sashanonserviat (Sep 8, 2013)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, κι ελπίζω να μην ενοχλεί που αναβιώνω αυτό το thread μια που χρειάζομαι τα φώτα σας.

Είμαι Ελληνοαγγλίδα με ευχέρεια/πιστοποίηση και στις δύο μητρικές μου γλώσσες. Παρότι είναι άλλη η ειδικότητά μου (ιστορικός τέχνης & πολιτισμού), εδώ και σχεδόν 15 χρόνια ασχολούμαι τακτικά *και* με την freelance μετάφραση (από και προς τις 2 γλώσσες). Ωστόσο, επειδή κατά κύριο λόγο έχω συνεργαστεί με εταιρίες και ιδιώτες (κυρίως εξωτερικού), κι επειδή τα τελευταία χρόνια πηγαινοέρχομαι Ελλάδα-Αγγλία για τις ανάγκες διδακτορικών σπουδών, δεν είμαι εξοικειωμένη με το τι επικρατεί αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα στα θέματα αμοιβής, ειδικά στους εκδοτικούς οίκους. Ρωτάω γιατί αναπτύσσω μια νέα συνεργασία (αρχικά ως συγγραφέας) με έναν εκδ. οίκο, οι οποίοι με ρώτησαν αν είμαι διαθέσιμη και για μεταφράσεις, και για επιμέλεια Αγγλικών κειμένων, και μου ζήτησαν να προτείνω τιμές.

Έχω διαβάσει όλο το παρόν thread, όπως και άλλα σχετικά, και φαντάζομαι ότι οι τιμές του 2011 (για 16σέλιδο τυπογραφικό) πλέον πρέπει να έχουν πέσει στα Τάρταρα.

Επιπλέον, συμπάσχω και σέβομαι τους συνάδελφους που διαμαρτύρονται γι'αυτούς που δέχονται εξευτελιστικά χαμηλές τιμές και χαλάνε την πιάτσα. Δεν είναι λίγες φορές που έχω αρνηθεί γελοίες προσφορές και που έχω έρθει σε αντιπαράθεση για το θέμα αυτό. 

Ταυτόχρονα η συνεργασία που αναφέρω πρόκειται για ένα νέο εκδ. οίκο που απαρτίζεται από νέους επαγγελματίες που έχουν κάνει πραγματικά ποιοτική και φιλότιμη προσπάθεια, και θα ήθελα μεν να φανώ λογική στις τιμές (δεδομένων των συνθηκών και γιατί προσβλέπω σε μακροπρόθεσμη συνεργασία) αλλά χωρίς να χαλάσω ούτε την πιάτσα, ούτε το δικό μου χρόνο!!

Προς το παρόν στους εκδότες είπα να προτείνουν εκείνοι κάτι δίκαιο με βάση την τωρινή αγορά, αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ μια δεύτερη γνώμη για να μπορέσω να διαπραγματευτώ αν χρειαστεί. Φαντάζομαι ότι πιο λογικό είναι να μιλάμε με βάση είτε το τυπογραφικό 16σέλιδο, είτε με τη σελίδα.

Ευχαριστώ !!!


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2013)

Γεια σου, Sasha, καλή αρχή (στο φόρουμ). Καλώς ζήτησες από τους εκδότες να σου πουν τι είναι αυτοί διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν. Δεν θα έπρεπε να το ζητήσεις εσύ: το σωστό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσουν έτσι αυτοί, και ή το δέχεσαι ή ζητάς αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς ότι είναι η σωστή αμοιβή σου. Και η σωστή αμοιβή σου πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη όλα τα σημερινά έξοδα διαβίωσης: κάποια πράγματα μπορεί να είναι φτηνότερα (π.χ. νοίκι) και άλλα να μην έχουν αλλάξει (διατροφή) ή να έχουν γίνει ακριβότερα (π.χ. ιδιόκτητο σπίτι). Συν τα διάφορα ΤΕΒΕ, το 26% από το πρώτο ευρώ κτλ κτλ. Πιστεύω ότι εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν στην αγορά οι τιμές του #60. Θα πρέπει εσύ να δεις αν, με τους ρυθμούς που θα δουλεύεις τα συγκεκριμένα κείμενα, θα έχεις στο τέλος βουλώσει τις τρύπες που θα πρέπει να βουλώσεις. Αλλιώς, ή θα κόβεις από το φαΐ σου ή θα χαλάς τη δουλειά σου για να τη βγάλεις πιο γρήγορα. Αυτά. (Και άλλα πολλά, αλλά αυτά είναι τα βασικά.)


----------



## Sashanonserviat (Sep 9, 2013)

Καλησπέρα κι ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση (και την επιβεβαίωση). Ναι, καταλαβαίνω τη λογική του υπολογισμού βάσει αναγκών... ο προβληματισμός μου ξεκινά απ'το ότι είμαι πολυπράγμων (διάφορες μικρές freelance πηγές εισοδήματος που μαζί οριακά με βγάζουν - ξεχωριστά όμως καμία!), και ταυτόχρονα ότι είναι πάγια τακτική μου να προσπαθώ να συνάπτω μακροπρόθεσμες συνεργασίες, οπότε κοιτάω τον μέσο όρο αγοράς με βάση τα προσόντα μου (εμπειρία, γλωσσομάθεια, ειδικότητα) και προσπαθώ να είμαι δίκαιη προς όλους (στο μέτρο του δυνατού). Λόγω συνεχιζόμενων σπουδών έχασα λίγο την επαφή τα τελευταία χρόνια, κι έτσι μου είναι δύσκολο να υπολογίσω μόνο με βάση τις ανάγκες μου και χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη τι σηκώνει η αγορά. Περισσότερο ήθελα να έχω μια αίσθηση που θα πρέπει να βάλω κατώτατο όριο (γιατί μου έχουν κάνει ;άλλοι εκδότες και προσφορές με €40 το 16σέλιδο -προς Αγγλικά μάλιστα -και μου είπαν ότι είμαι εκτός πραγματικότητας όταν αρνήθηκα). Αναμένω λοιπόν τη δική τους προσφορά και θα δείξει.... και πάλι ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2013)

Καλώς όρισες κι από εμένα.

Προσπάθησε να «εκπαιδεύεις» τους εκδότες σου σε μια πιο παραγωγική λογική μετρήματος, δηλ. με λέξεις. Τι θα πει «16σέλιδο»; Θέλω να πω, αν κάθε σαλόνι έχει μια μεγάλη φωτογραφία και μια λεζάντα γενικού κειμένου, μια χαρά λεφτά μπορεί να είναι τα 40€. Από την άλλη, αν είναι ένα πυκνό κείμενο που περιγράφει δύο εικόνες με κείμενο μέσα στις εικόνες που πρέπει να μεταφραστεί και αυτό, με έρευνα για κάθε δεύτερη πρόταση και ερώτηση στη Λεξιλογία κάθε πέμπτη παράγραφο... 

Οι περισσότεροι εκδότες διαθέτουν ή μπορούν εύκολα να βρουν σήμερα τα ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία, το μέτρημα των λέξεων στο Word είναι παιχνιδάκι, υπάρχει μια πολύ καλύτερη βάση συνεννόησης. Ακόμη και αν δεν μπορεί ο εκδότης να μιλήσει για λέξεις, μπορείς εσύ να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σου καλύτερα και μπορείς να συνειδητοποιήσεις και να του εξηγήσεις ότι αν θέλει να πληρώνει για μετάφραση λιγότερα από όσα θα έδινε π.χ. για δακτυλογράφηση, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα παίρνει άθλια αποτελέσματα και θα πρέπει να ξαναπληρώνει για να του τα φτιάξουν από την αρχή. (Αν δεν τον νοιάζει, δεν είναι σοβαρός εκδότης και μπορείς να τον διαγράψεις από τη λίστα των πιθανών συνεργασιών σου, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να καταλάβει αυτές τις βασικές αρχές.)


----------



## Sashanonserviat (Sep 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα drsiebenmal !!

Αχ είναι πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία αυτό που λες. Παλαιότερα πάντοτε δούλευα με βάση τις λέξεις εκτός αν επρόκειτο για παλιό σταθερό πελάτη και πολύ μεγάλο κείμενο - αλλά δούλευα σχεδόν πάντα με εταιρίες (υλικό διαφήμισης) και ιδιώτες (κυρίως με ακαδημαϊκούς που ήθελαν να εκδώσουν κάποιο άρθρο στο εξωτερικό... τέτοιες περιπτώσεις). Στις πρώτες μου επαφές με εκδ. οίκο (διαφορετικό από αυτόν που συζητάω τώρα και με την ιδιότητα της αρθρογράφου τότε), όταν ανοίξαμε διαπραγμάτευση περί μετάφρασης και τους είπα ότι χρεώνω με τη λέξη μου είπαν ότι «είμαι άσχετη» με τον εκδοτικό χώρο. Και όταν υπολόγισα το 16σέλιδο όπως αναφέρεις (με βάση το σύνολο λέξεων) κι έκανα προσφορά (περί τα €160 αν θυμάμαι καλά), έβαλαν τα γέλια. Αυτό επαναλήφθηκε κι αλλού, με αποτέλεσμα να υποθέσω ότι είμαι όντως άσχετη  (Τα €40/16σέλιδο ήταν για κανονικό πυκνογραμμένο κείμενο, συνηθισμένου μεγέθους, όχι σαλόνια/εικόνα κλπ!) Το μόνο επιχείρημα που έχω και που κάπου πιάνει τόπο είναι ότι είμαι native speaker Αγγλικών με μεταφραστική/συγγραφική εμπειρία στον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο του εξωτερικού οπότε για μεταφράσεις προς Αγγλικά το πιέζω το θέμα, αλλά στην Ελλάδα (EN>GR) μόνο με ιδιώτες έβγαλα άκρη, με εκδότες δεν είχα ποτέ θετική ανταπόκριση σε θέματα διαπραγμάτευσης και το'χω πάρει λίγο από φόβο (π.χ. να σου λέει εκδότης «αυτή είναι η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα και άμα σ'αρέσει, ξέρεις πόσοι παρακαλάνε; Βρίσκω και φοιτητή να το κάνει» ) Μπορεί να είναι ελεεινή αντιμετώπιση, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη, και το επιχείρημα για τα άθλια αποτελέσματα δεν έπιανε τόπο.... πάντα υπερίσχυε η νοοτροπία του «έλα μωρέ, θα το στρώσουμε μετά».... Όλα αυτά προ κρίσης! mg:

Στην περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίζω τώρα, ξέρω ότι τουλάχιστον πρόκειται για καλά και φερέγγυα άτομα (παλιοί συνεργάτες από άλλο χώρο), αλλά είναι μικρός εκδ. οίκος με περιορισμένες δυνατότητες, οπότε δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό με παίρνει να τους ζορίσω. Ίδωμεν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2013)

Βέβαια «είσαι άσχετη» με τη εκδοτική πραγματικότητα (που έχει μείνει κάπου στα 1970). Ο κάθε εκδότης φυσικά και είναι εξοικειωμένος με τα δικά του κείμενα, οπότε απλώς θα πρέπει να κάνεις τους δικούς σου υπολογισμούς με βάση αυτά που ξέρεις.

Εγώ προτίμησα να βάλω τα γέλια (αντί να προσβληθώ) όταν (μέσα στην κρίση, όχι παλιά) μου πρότειναν αντίστοιχη αμοιβή για βιβλίο αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας όγκου 250.000 λέξεων (60 τυπογραφικούλια με πυκνοτυπωμένα εννιάρια), παραδοτέο σε τέσσερις μήνες. Μια αρπαχτή έψαχνε να κάνει ο εκδότης, δεν του βγήκε, δεν βγήκε και το βιβλίο. Το δε επιχείρημα «εσύ ξέρεις αγγλικά από γεννησιμιού σου» που το έχω ακούσει σε κάθε λογής παραλλαγή του «έλα μωρέ, εσύ ξέρεις από αστροφυσική/σουαχίλι/μικροχειρουργική/τσιτσίραυλα κ.ο.κ., για σένα είναι παιχνιδάκι» είναι ακόμη πιο άθλιο. Προφανώς έχεις πλεονέκτημα. Δικό σου είναι, όχι του εκδότη. Του το εκχωρείς με την εργασία σου έναντι λογικής αμοιβής. Και λογική αμοιβή είναι αυτή που, όπως έγραψε ο Νικέλ, σου επιτρέπει (α) να ζεις και (β) να δουλεύεις με τη δική σου ποιότητα και τους δικούς σου ρυθμούς (ο εκδότης μπορεί να αρκείται σε κακή δουλειά και να κλείσει --το δικό σου όνομα παίζεται).

Πάντως, εκδότης που βρίσκει και φοιτητή να το κάνει, ας το κάνει. Τα δικά του λεφτά θα χάσει.

Τούτων λεχθέντων και με την κατάσταση στην αγορά...   

ΥΓ. Ακόμη και ο μικρός και φερέγυος και συνεργάσιμος εκδοτικός οίκος πρέπει να καταλαβαίνει ότι οι μεταφραστές τρώνε, αρρωσταίνουν, πληρώνουν φόρους, αγοράζουν μηχανήματα (που τους χαλάνε) κλπ κλπ. Αν οι αμοιβές είναι τελικά του επιπέδου «ένα χαρτζηλικάκι», τότε στο δίπολο ποιότητα -- προθεσμία παράδοσης, πρέπει να είναι εύλογο ότι η προθεσμία θα τείνει στο άπειρο (το δουλεύουμε όποτε δεν δουλεύουμε κάτι από το οποίο ζούμε).


----------



## Sashanonserviat (Sep 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς έχεις πλεονέκτημα. Δικό σου είναι, όχι του εκδότη. Του το εκχωρείς με την εργασία σου έναντι λογικής αμοιβής. Και λογική αμοιβή είναι αυτή που, όπως έγραψε ο Νικέλ, σου επιτρέπει (α) να ζεις και (β) να δουλεύεις με τη δική σου ποιότητα και τους δικούς σου ρυθμούς (ο εκδότης μπορεί να αρκείται σε κακή δουλειά και να κλείσει --το δικό σου όνομα παίζεται).



Α γειά σου!!!!! Αυτό ακριβώς.

Και συμπτωματικά μόλις έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο μετά από διαπραγμάτευση (για λογ/μο ενός συγγραφέα και όχι του εκδότη που απλά μεσολαβεί), όπου για τεχνικό (οικονομικό) κείμενο EN>GR, 70000 λέξεις, μου θέλουν να πάω στα 0,02/λέξη (από 0,04 που πρότεινα με μισή καρδιά σαν κατώτατο όριο και με πιο μεγάλη προθεσμία). Εμ όχι..... Ο εκδότης συμφώνησε μαζί μου, αλλά δεν είναι στο χέρι του. Ουφ..... προτιμώ να παραμείνω «άσχετη» αμα είναι έτσι. :curse:


----------

